# Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

Hi,

Hab das hier grad' bei Spiegel gefunden...bitter, bitter...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Stonie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

höre ich zum 1ten Mal von...ist wirklich schlimm...

Trotzdem Danke für den Link und die Info

Greets
Markus


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Schöner Vergleich mit dem Vulkanausbruch in dem Artikel.
Ist bestimmt auch der Mensch schuld dass der ausgebrochen ist.
Das mit dem "Klimawandel" ist einfach nur ein Riesenblödsinn. Wir werden das Klima nicht beeinträchtigen, das macht was es will. Keine Sorge.
Es ist längst bekannst dass es Wärmeperioden schon immer gegeben hat, auch ist bekannt dass hier Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht wird.
Es war immer so: erst steigt die Temperatur, dann der CO2 Gehalt. Es gibt keinerlei Beweis oder Hinweis dass unser CO2 Ausstoss einen mehr als marginalen Temperaturanstieg zur Folge hat. Ausser dass die Pflanzen besser wachsen sind keine Folgen zu befürchten. 
Leider wills keiner hören wenn Forscher die dies seit langem wissen und durch Kernbohrungen im Eis bewiesen haben verlauten lassen. Man will lieber Katastrophenpropaganda.


----------



## schaumburg4 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

ach du lieber herr,... nene das wetter wird langsam echt immer extremer :-(


----------



## HD4ever (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

 ... ja, das stimmt doch sehr, sehr nachdenklich .... 
was für eine Welt mögen wir nur unseren Kindern hinterlassen wenn das alles so weitergeht


----------



## schaumburg4 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Schöner Vergleich mit dem Vulkanausbruch in dem Artikel.
> Ist bestimmt auch der Mensch schuld dass der ausgebrochen ist.
> Das mit dem "Klimawandel" ist einfach nur ein Riesenblödsinn. Wir werden das Klima nicht beeinträchtigen, das macht was es will. Keine Sorge.
> Es ist längst bekannst dass es Wärmeperioden schon immer gegeben hat, auch ist bekannt dass hier Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht wird.
> ...


  das mit dem klima stimmt echt nicht so ,...und es heißt sogar das die ganzen politiker diesen "klimawandel" für ihre parteien nutzen...|uhoh: ich glaube im ungefähr 200 jahre takt soll das wetter solche extremen haben, habe auch sone neue doku gesehen wo die im eis gebohrt haben wie warsch auch norbert;-)
grüße schaumburg


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Die "Forscher" bei der UN Studie wurden auch extra "ausgewählt". Jeder der andere Erkenntnisse als die gewünschten gebracht hat wurde aus dem Team entfernt.
Es ist nahezu lächerlich.


----------



## just_a_placebo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Schon Traurig, und noch viel trauriger, dass man nix machen kann.
Naja, ich mach mir erstmal ne Cola auf... 

@Norbert: Ganz schön subversive Argumentation mit dem Vulkanvergleich von dir, denn der Vergleich bezog sich ja eindeutig nur auf die Dauer der Folgen... Trotzdem gelange ich immer mehr zu dem gleichen Standpunkt, den du auch vertrittst. Leider nur lässt sich das als Leihe sehr schwer beurteilen und da man ja ständig gegenteilige Darstellungen liest... Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr was ich glauben soll. Das wissentlich Falschaussagen getroffen werden und einige ihre persönlichen Vorteile daraus ziehen werden ist sicher. Alles andere sind reine Spekulation und vielleicht doch etwas zu politisch fürs AB.  Ich bin zwar nicht ganz so alt, aber ist es nicht so, dass vor 20 Jahren noch alle Welt um eine neue Eiszeit bangte und man ernsthaft über eine gesteuerte Klimaerwärmung nachgedachte hat?

flo


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Ich sag auch nicht dass wir nicht versuchen sollen die Umwelt zu schützen mit allen Kräften. Natürlich müssen wir das.
Glauben kannst du was du willst, nur wenn jemand offensichtlich Propaganda betreibt sollte man vorsichtig werden. Das eigene Hirn anstrengen finde ich meistens am besten.


----------



## MefoProf (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Ich glaube auch nicht an die ganzen Schreckensszenarien, die durch die Medien geistern. Ist für mich auch nur reine Sensationsgier der Presse und der Versuch der Forscher/Institute an Kohle zu kommen.

Vor wenigen Jahren (glaub das war 2000 oder 2001) hatten wir hier in DK auch so eine "Katastrophe" mit Fischsterben etc. Damals waren die Aufschreie und Prognosen der Wissenschaftler ähnlich.  Letztendlich  hat sich kaum etwas davon bewahrheitet und bereits im flogenden Jahr war in den betroffenen Regionen wieder alles voller Leben. So leicht lässt sich die Natur zum Glück nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hatte gar nicht vorgehabt, eine Diskussion über die Ursachen loszutreten...war nur rein informativ.
Allerdings kann man mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die Geschichte in DK nicht als Vergleich taugt: in Oregon ist es nämlich das sechste Jahr in Folge.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Big Fins (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Schon Traurig, und noch viel trauriger, dass man nix machen kann.
> Naja, ich mach mir erstmal ne Cola auf...
> 
> @Norbert: Ganz schön subversive Argumentation mit dem Vulkanvergleich von dir, denn der Vergleich bezog sich ja eindeutig nur auf die Dauer der Folgen... Trotzdem gelange ich immer mehr zu dem gleichen Standpunkt, den du auch vertrittst. Leider nur lässt sich das als Leihe sehr schwer beurteilen und da man ja ständig gegenteilige Darstellungen liest... Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr was ich glauben soll. Das wissentlich Falschaussagen getroffen werden und einige ihre persönlichen Vorteile daraus ziehen werden ist sicher. Alles andere sind reine Spekulation und vielleicht doch etwas zu politisch fürs AB.  Ich bin zwar nicht ganz so alt, aber ist es nicht so, dass vor 20 Jahren noch alle Welt um eine neue Eiszeit bangte und man ernsthaft über eine gesteuerte Klimaerwärmung nachgedachte hat?
> ...


Es gab Zeiten auf der Erde, die Luft war so dicht, das selbst Dinosaurier fliegen konnten, das wäre heute bei der dünnen Luft garnicht möglich.
Trotzdem war das Leben vielfältig. 
Erwiesenermaßen steigt der CO² Wert erst nach Wärmeperioden an. Da sollte man seine Rückschlüsse drauss schließen.
Würden unseren Auto's Sauerstoff als Abgas produzieren, wäre das der Feindstoff Nr1 der unbedingt zu versteuern und verteufeln wäre, ist ja auch eigentlich schädlich, wie jeder Chemielaie weiß.


----------



## Gummischuh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hi NorbertF

Wenn das alles nix mit uns Menschen zu tun hat, ......wie erklärst DU Dir den exorbitanten Anstieg der Konzentration an "Schadgasen" seit der Industrialisierung ?

Natürlich hat es immer ups und downs gegeben, aber die hatten doch nicht im Entferntesten die Qualität, wie wir sie jetzt beobachten können.

Finanzielle Interessen sehe ich viel mehr bei der absoluten Minderheit der "Gegenanstinker".

Was haben wir zu verlieren, sollten die Mahner Unrecht behalten ?
Und was haben wir zu verlieren, wenn die Leugner sich täuschen ?

Ich gehe ja auch nicht bei grüner Ampel über die Straße, weil man mich bei Rot in jedem Falle überfahren wird, sondern weil die Gefahr besteht.

Im Übrigen hätte vor nicht einmal 100 Jahren auch niemand für möglich gehalten, dass wir die Meere leerfischen, den Urwald vernichten oder in wenigen Jahren die Flüsse vergiften könnten.

Genau an diesem Punkt stehen wir nun wieder.

Zumindest sehe ich das so.

.....Trotzdem wär's net schlecht, wennsma wieder 'n büschn wärmer werden würde hier

|wavey:Macht Euch noch 'nen schönen Abend


----------



## BIG WHITE (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Man (politiker)versucht uns von den wichtigen Themen und vorallemvon Themen auf die wir Einfluß nehmen könnten, abzulenken. 
Die Hauptursache allen Übels, direkt und indirekt ist die
Überbevölkerung, hier wird seit einem Jahrzehnt nichts
unternommen, wieso eigentlich nicht???#q#c

Es ist wie mit Rauchen, .....Genmais ist ok., Strahlung durch
alles Mögliche (Handy, kabellose Verbindungen, GPS usw.) ist
ok, Zusatzstoffe (reine Chemie!!) in der Nahung sind ok. aber
Rauchen ist tödlich, auch wenn es stimmt, ist diese Thema halt nur vorgeschoben um von anderen Sachen abzulenken.

Dia Amis rauchen immer weniger, dagegen fressen sie umso mehr Zucker und Fett, dann sterben die halt an Fettsucht oder
Diabetes, nur keiner kommt auf die Idee Zucker zu verteufeln.
Ich würde mich nicht aufregen, leider affen wir ihnen alles nach.
Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

@ den Zweiflern  des Klimawandels:
Ihr wisst aber schon das es bewiesen ist das  immermehr UV-Strahlen zur Erde durchkommen??? Und das das in Zukunft wahrscheinlcih fatale Folgen haben könnte???


----------



## Gummischuh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hi Feederfreak

Dat liecht aber anne FCKW's (Kühlmittel) und der durch sie mitverursachte Zerstörung der Ozonschicht|znaika:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Was bitte ist ein FCKW??? 
Wir hatten das Thema neulich mal kurz in EK (Erdkunde) und unser Lehrer meinte irgendwie das : jem mehr UV-Strahlen auf die Erde treffen desto Wärmer wird es???


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hauptursache allen Übels, direkt und indirekt ist die
> Überbevölkerung, hier wird seit einem Jahrzehnt nichts
> unternommen, wieso eigentlich nicht???


Genau das isses (und hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon mehrfach vermerkt..)



			
				Gummischuh schrieb:
			
		

> wie erklärst DU Dir den exorbitanten Anstieg der Konzentration an "Schadgasen" seit der Industrialisierung


Was bitte sind "Schadgase"??
Für das erste Leben auf der Erde (anaerobe Bakterien, Stichwort "schwarze Raucher"...) war zum Beispiel Sauerstoff ein absolutes "Schadgas". Die wurden nach Erfindung der Photosynthese praktisch ausgerottet und können nur noch an oben genannten "schwarzen Rauchern" überleben (damals gabs soweit ich weiss aber noch keine Menschen, die das verursacht haben könnten.....)



			
				Gummischuh schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben wir zu verlieren, sollten die Mahner Unrecht behalten ?


Nix, stimmt schon, denn die werden (wieder mal) Unrecht haben (Waldsterben, Rinderwahn, Vogelgrippe...........)



			
				Gummischuh schrieb:
			
		

> Und was haben wir zu verlieren, wenn die Leugner sich täuschen ?


Wieso Leugner? Ist doch abwertend gegenüber "Mahnern". 
Davon ab: Auch nix, die werden (wieder mal) Recht behalten. 

Das war schon so, als die Wissenschaft und die "Mahner" noch von der Erde als Scheibe träumte und die "Leugner" von der Kugel sprachen.....


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Was haben wir zu verlieren, sollten die Mahner Unrecht behalten ?



Einige Hundert Milliarden Euro die sinnvoller hätten verwendet werden können und die stattdessen für dumme und umweltschäfliche Aktionen verballert werden. Als da wären:
- Zupflastern der Landschaft mit Windrädern.
- Ausbau der Wasserkraft auch in kleinste Bergflüsse (was das bewirkt ist klar)
- Monokulturen fördern für "erneuerbare Rohstoffe" wie Raps etc. Was das bewirken wird ist auch klar
etc. etc. Genug haben wir zu verlieren. Wirtschaftswissenschaftler sprechen von einem drohenden finanziellen Kollaps für Europa falls alles gemacht wird was im  Gespräch ist.
Wohl gemerkt: ich bin absolut dafür die Umwelt zu schonen und umweltfreundlich zu produzieren. Aber was hier passiert ist genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Gummischuh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

*F*luor*c*hlor*k*ohlen*w*asserstoffe

Dat Zeuchs, was noch vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit in den Kühlschränken drinne war.
Und je mehr Ozonloch, desto mehr UV.
Dein Lehrer hat nicht ganz Unrecht. Das Kohlendioxyd lässt die Strahlen zwar zur Erde durch, aber nachdem sie auf die Erde treffen, ändert sich ihre Wellenlänge, und dann lässt das CO2 sie nicht mehr entweichen=Treibhauseffekt.

Wie sich Wellen verhalten, egal ob Licht oder Schall, das kannste am besten beim Angeln lernen, denn Wasser verhält sich ebenso.

Und nu vergess die Schule..........Du hast  F E R I E N

#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Aber nur noch für ein paar Tage. Und ich hoffe das das Wetter besser wird damit ich noch angeln kann#:.(Nein, ich will dann nichts über die Wellen lernen. Ich wil angeln:q) Wenn nicht komme ich noch schlechter gelaunt in die Schule als ich es noch vor den Ferien war|gr:. Und nun zurück zum Thema.

Ich stelle mir das immer so vor als wenn die Erde ein risiges Glas ist wo einer nen Flummi reinwirft aber bevor der Flummi wieder rausspringt macht einer den Deckel zu:q:q:q. Ich weiss es ist ein sehr primitives Beispiel aber so kann man es sich am leichtesten merken.#6


----------



## Franzl (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hi NorbertF
> 
> Wenn das alles nix mit uns Menschen zu tun hat, ......wie erklärst DU Dir den exorbitanten Anstieg der Konzentration an "Schadgasen" seit der Industrialisierung ?
> 
> ...


 

*DANKE - es gibt ja doch noch Leute die es checken.*


----------



## Franzl (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Wirtschaftswissenschaftler sprechen von einem drohenden finanziellen Kollaps für Europa falls alles gemacht wird was im Gespräch ist.


Und von wem sind die bezahlt?

|kopfkrat


----------



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das war schon so, als die Wissenschaft und die "Mahner" noch von der Erde als Scheibe träumte und die "Leugner" von der Kugel sprachen.....



Sorry,

aber die "Mahner" sprachen von der Kugel, und die "Leugner" von der Scheibe...#6

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



J-son schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> aber die "Mahner" sprachen von der Kugel, und die "Leugner" von der Scheibe...#6
> 
> ...



Eine Frage des Standpunktes 
Die Kirchendoktrin Leugner sprachen von der Kugel, die Höllenfeuer Mahner von der Scheibe 
Schöne Diskussion hier. 
@Franzl: auch ich will Schadgase reduzieren, nur CO2 ist keins. Das schadet niemandem und es ist nicht die Ursache von Klimaerwärmungen. Nie gewesen. Es ist die Folge davon. Das wird genauso wieder weniger dadurch dass die Pflanzen es verbrauchen. CO2 ist reiner Pflanzendünger, die atmen das wie wir Sauerstoff. Und produzieren Sauerstoff als "Abfallprodukt". Ist doch prima. Es wird wärmer, danach steigt der CO2 Gehalt (das ist immer so gewesen, ist bewiesen), dadurch gibts stärkeres Pflanzenwachstum und so pendelt sich das immer ein. Wenn wir aufhören könnten den Regenwald abzuholzen zumindest. Das halte ich für ziemlich besch..eiden. Aber Rapsfelder hier werden nicht helfen.


----------



## robi_N (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

is ja krass. davon hab ich auch noch nie was gehört.


----------



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Naja,

ich denke das mit dem Einpendeln ist so'ne Sache.
Unser Klima hat sich erst seit Entstehung des Golfstroms, vor etwa 10000 Jahren stabilisiert. Es wäre das erste mal seit unserer Zeitrechnung, dass es so weit aus dem Ruder läuft, wie es dass den Anzeichen nach gerade tut. Ich will gar nicht anzweifeln, dass es sich wieder irgendwann einpendelt. Zweifelhaft ist dabei nur das Bestehen der Zivilisation...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## noworkteam (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Frage zum Thema CO2:

Wieviel CO2 gasen sämtliche Menschen täglich aus?
Wie hoch wird der tägliche CO2 Ausstoss sämtlicher Autos weltweit liegen?

Nach den Methan futzenden Kühen und anderen Widerkäuern will ich jetzt erstmal nicht fragen.

Und was mich fürchterlich verunsichert: 
Alle wissen zu 90% bis 95% was in 100 Jahren mit dem Klima passiert....|kopfkrat

Aber sind nicht in der Lage einem mitzuteilen ob mein Kutter in 3 Tagen definitiv rausfährt....|gr:

Irgendwie komisch,...

Aber sollte es so kommen, sehen wir das doch positiv,..wenn die angekündigte Klimakeule uns einholt haben wir zumindest freien Zugang zu den Öl- und Gasreserven der Arktis, und weil dann auch die heimische Fischfauna samt Berufsfischerei in Nord-und Ostsee schon lange verschwunden ist, werde ich im Jahre 2045 als alter Greis meinen ersten Nordsee-Tuna ins Anglerboard posten...

Petri Heil|supergri

Noworkteam 

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Elwood (1. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> .... auch ich will Schadgase reduzieren, nur CO2 ist keins. Das schadet niemandem und es ist nicht die Ursache von Klimaerwärmungen. Nie gewesen. Es ist die Folge davon. Das wird genauso wieder weniger dadurch dass die Pflanzen es verbrauchen. CO2 ist reiner Pflanzendünger, die atmen das wie wir Sauerstoff. Und produzieren Sauerstoff als "Abfallprodukt"....



Das ist schon absolut richtig, aber die Sache ist doch das wir  Wälder und natürlich Lebensräume rohten, schaut euch doch nur mal dem Amazonas an. Aber im Gegenzug steigt der CO2 Austoss. CO2 ist mit Sicherheit nicht für den Klimaveränderung verantwortlich aber wenn mir so weiter machen gibt es kaum noch natürlich Lebewesen die CO2 in das lebenswichtige farblose Gas umwandeln.

Gruss Phil


----------



## noworkteam (1. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Elwood schrieb:


> Das ist schon absolut richtig, aber die Sache ist doch das wir Wälder und natürlich Lebensräume rohten, schaut euch doch nur mal dem Amazonas an. Aber im Gegenzug steigt der CO2 Austoss. CO2 ist mit Sicherheit nicht für den Klimaveränderung verantwortlich aber wenn mir so weiter machen gibt es kaum noch natürlich Lebewesen die CO2 in das lebenswichtige farblose Gas umwandeln.
> 
> Gruss Phil


 
Jau da wird schon ne Menge Holz umgehauen,..,wo bleibt den das ganze Getreide ???|kopfkrat, ach ja 50% der Zuckerrohrernte wird umweltfreundlich in Ethanol umgewandelt,..,und dann hab ich auch noch gelesen das in Mexiko die Menschen wegen den hohen Maispreisen auf die Straßen gingen,..,gleiche Ursache...

Ja umweltfreundliche Technik hat ihren Preis...

_Weiss einer von Euch wie den das CO2-Konto für die Herstellung eines Windkraftwerkes aussieht,..,da ist doch wohl kein Aluminium drin oder dran sein (Schmelzflusselektrolyse ), hat sich erledigt hab die Daten schon gefunden die sprechen durchaus für die "Windmühlen"_

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Elwood schrieb:


> Das ist schon absolut richtig, aber die Sache ist doch das wir  Wälder und natürlich Lebensräume rohten, schaut euch doch nur mal dem Amazonas an. Aber im Gegenzug steigt der CO2 Austoss. CO2 ist mit Sicherheit nicht für den Klimaveränderung verantwortlich aber wenn mir so weiter machen gibt es kaum noch natürlich Lebewesen die CO2 in das lebenswichtige farblose Gas umwandeln.
> 
> Gruss Phil



Ja stimmt. Aber CO2 bekämpfen ist offensichtlich der falsche Ansatz dann oder?
Und selbst wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss....wie bitte soll es helfen Zuckerrohr und Raps zu verbrennen? Da entsteht nur mehr davon.
Warum dann KKWs abschalten? Da entstehen riesige Mengen an Energie ohne dass CO2 oder irgendein anderes Gas entsteht! Klimafreundlicher gehts nicht mehr. Warum also wollen genau die gleichen Leute die den Klimawahnsinn predigen dann die KKWs abschalten? Das ist völliger Unsinn und keinem fällts auf? Also mich können die nicht verarschen.


----------



## Big Fins (1. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Warum also wollen genau die gleichen Leute die den Klimawahnsinn predigen dann die KKWs abschalten? Das ist völliger Unsinn und keinem fällts auf? Also mich können die nicht verarschen.


Naja, Tschernobyl hat wohl doch Eindruck gemacht hier und da, auch wenn es eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände war, zeigt es, was kleine Fehler für gewaltige Folgen haben können. Grundsätzlich ist Atomkraft primär sauber, aber die Abfallprodukte haben es ja leider in sich. 
Wenn bloß die Plasma-Reaktor Technologie schon weiter entwickelt wäre. 
Mir geht es bloß darum, dass der deutsche Staat nicht glauben soll, er kann seine Bürger auf doof so einfach abzocken mit dieser CO² Lüge.


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Darum gehts mir auch primär. Ich will in den Nachrichten einfach nur Fakten und neutrale Berichterstattung. Keine Propaganda. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Gummischuh (1. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hi Thomas

Die Überbevölkerung ist natürlich ein Problem, aber erstmal nicht zwangsläufig in Bezug auf die Klimaproblematik denk' ich.
20 Leute in meinem Wohnzimmer machen es erst einmal nur eng. Aber wenn die sich alle gleichzeitig 'nen Kotzbalken ins Gesicht stecken und den anzünden, würde es hier schnell unerträglich werden.
Aber is' schon klar, ........je mehr wir werden, desto mehr Dreck machen wir. Dat weiss jeder, der mal Meerschweinchen hatte|rolleyes

Betreffend der Schadgase guckstu Anführungsstriche 

Alles ist, wie's mit scheint, irgendwie nützlich und schädlich zugleich. ...Wobei, ......wozu ist der Mensch nützlich, seit dem er nicht mehr als Futter taugt |kopfkrat


Das mit den Anaerobiern stimmt übrigens so nicht. Die sind keineswegs ausgestorben. Die sind sogar enorm wichtig. Ohne die liefe bspws. keine Kläranlage. Die werden dort z.B. bei der sogenannten Denitrifikation gebraucht, wobei sie Nitrat (NO3), was ja als Dünger in den Gewässern unangenehm auffällt, zu Stickstoffgas (N2) und Sauerstoff (O2) verstoffwechseln.
Ich glaub', ohne Anaerobier liefe nichmal nix.
Wenn's mufft sind oft Anaerobier am Werk. ....Müssteste doch wissen als Koch :q.  Zumindest wüsst' ich nich', dass Aerobier stinken.

Bei den schwarzen Rauchern ist die Besonderheit, dass die Biester dort ihre "Lebensenergie" nicht von der Sonne erhalten, wohingegen man immer dachte, dass das eine Voraussetzung für Leben wäre. Dort ist anscheinend der Schwefel die treibende Kraft. .....Aber ich war selbst noch nich' unten|rolleyes
Mag sein, dass das auch Anaerobier sind.

Es kann ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten geben.
Entweder man glaubt nicht an den Einfluss von CO2. Dann können wir ja eigentlich alle ruhig voll aufdrehen, AKW’s abschalten, Kohlekraftwerke bauen, und selbst die Anzahl der Erdenbewohner  braucht uns diesbezüglich nicht mehr zu jucken, .........weil's ja nix macht.......das CO2.
Oder man irrt sich halt.

 Sollten wir die Indizien einfach übersehen und volles Risiko gehen ? ……Bloß weil die Menschheit nun doch noch nicht an BSE zugrunde gegangen ist ?

  Mir ist ein Fehler der Geld kostet im Zweifelsfall lieber, als einer der’s Leben kost’.

  Das Waldsterben war übrigens nicht gelogen. Seit dem haben wir den Schwefelausstoß drastisch reduziert und der Osten macht auch lang nimmer so’n Dreck.

Habt 'nen schönen Tag|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Das mit den Anaerobiern stimmt übrigens so nicht. Die sind keineswegs ausgestorben.


Hab ich ja auch nie behauptet, ich hatte geschrieben "fast" ausgestorben auf Grund der Klima/Atmosphärenänderung durch die "Erfindung" der Photosynthese )



> Sollten wir die Indizien einfach übersehen und volles Risiko gehen ?


Da sich die Wissenschaft da eben in keinster Weise einig ist, kann das Risiko einer Verminderung des CO2 Aussstosses zu genau den gleichen unkalkulierbaren Risiken führen, wie die Vermehrung des Ausstosses. 

Ein Zitat (sinngemäß, nicht  wörtlich) eines Wissenschaftlers (neulich im Fernsehen gesehen, daher kann ich leider weder mit Namen noch weiteren Quellenangaben dienen) zeigt für mich schon ziemlich deutlich, wohin die "Reise" geht:
Will man Fördergelder vom Staat für ein Projekt zur Erforschung des Nusssammelverhaltens von Eichhörnchen im Herbst, hat man heute kaum eine Chance, die zu bekommen.

Schreibt man das ein bisschen um:
Projekt zur Erforschung des Nusssammelverhaltens von Eichhörnchen im Herbst *unter dem Aspekt des Klimawandels* 
sprudeln die Fördergelder.

Kein Wunder, dass viele Wissenschaftler gerne Ergebnisse veröffentlichen, die im Sinne der jeweiligen Geldgeber sind (auch hier wieder der Vergleich mit Rinderwahnsinn, Vogelgrippe etc.,.) Diese wissenschaftliche "Panikmache" beschert einem ganzen Zweig von Wissenschaftlern und Laboren ein äußerst auskömmliches Einkommen.....

Es werden meines Wissens heute jährlich 12 Millionen BSE- Tests gemacht - ohne großartige Befunde. Bezahlt wird das vom Bürger über den gestiegenen Einkaufspreis, über Steuern, die der Staat dazu schießt - und die einzigen die was davon haben sind WIssenschaftler und Labore.

Bis heute gibt es meines Wissens weltweit keinen einzigen Fall in dem zweifelsfrei 
nachgewiesen wurde, dass eine Erkrankung eines Menschen auf den Verzehr oder den Kontakt mit BSE - erkrankten Tieren zurückzuführen ist...

Bei solchen Sachen maße ich mir daher auch kein Urteil zu - ich denke da aber lieber selber statt nur "nach"zudenken, was andere vorkauen.

Und dann ist es immer sehr hilfreich zu schauen, wer von solcher Panikmache letztlich profitiert (Wissenschaft/Labore)....

Letztlich ist der beste Schutz von Natur und Ressourcen immer noch der oft bemühte "gesunde Menschenverstand"....

PS:
Die Leute sollten mehr angeln gehen und die Natur erleben, dann hätten solche Panikgeschichten weniger Einfluß auf die Politik und letztlich auf unser aller Lebensgestaltung....


----------



## Elwood (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Naja, Tschernobyl hat wohl doch Eindruck gemacht hier und da, auch wenn es eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände war, zeigt es, was kleine Fehler für gewaltige Folgen haben können. Grundsätzlich ist Atomkraft primär sauber, aber die Abfallprodukte haben es ja leider in sich.
> Wenn bloß die Plasma-Reaktor Technologie schon weiter entwickelt wäre.



Tschernobyl ist natürlich das schlimmste was passieren kann, auch wenn der Großteil der heutigen KKWs sicher ist ausschliessen lässt sich sowas niemals. Denn Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft würde ich noch nicht befürworten. Solarstrom oder Windkraft sind zwar gute Alternativen, aber sie reichen bei weitem nicht aus um unsere Energieverbrauch zu decken. Momentan gibt es halt keine Energiequelle in der Art von Kernkraft aber ohne dessen Abfall!

Gruss Phil


----------



## raubi195 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

was fürn gelaber.(politiker) diese problematiken, gab as schon vor tausenden von jahren (durch erdproben erwiesen) das einzige was wir noch sind, ist der punkt auf dem i tüpfel. selbst wenn wir alles abschschaffen würden, würden sich diese klimaereignisse im laufe wiederholen. "0b nun mit oder ohne unserer hilfe".


----------



## hans albers (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

moin,

es ist doch immer wieder interessant zu lesen
wie wenig jeder einzelne sich von seinem komfort
(auto,kosumgüter,unbegrenzte energie,unbegrenzte
rohstoffe) bereit ist zu verabschieden.
"glücklicherweise" werden wir das dicke ende wohl nicht mehr erleben,
sondern unsere enkel und spätere nachkommen.
....nochmal schwein gehabt..
wer des menschen eingriffe und die folgen der industriealisierung
auf umwelt bzw klima leugnet, ist meiner meinung nach
entweder egoistisch oder unflexibel veranlagt.
und nochmal zum thema überbevölkerung:
also den meisten dreck pusten die industrienationen in die luft und nicht ein kontinent wie zb. afrika..
wobei sich das auch bald ändern wird (siehe china)

greetz

hans


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> es ist doch immer wieder interessant zu lesen
> wie wenig jeder einzelne sich von seinem komfort
> ...


Warum bin ich bequem? Wenn es Wasserstoffauto's oder mit Solar oder weis der Geier auch immer geben könnte, würde ich sowas wie jeder andere auch fahren. Ich hab nix dagegen Umweltfreundliche Kraftwerke mit meinem Geld zu unterstützen. 
Das Problem ist das Establishment, dass wahre Moderniesierung des System verhindert. Von mir aus lieber gestern als heute her mit den Schmiermittelfreien Auto's dank Keramikbaugruppen und Elektroantrieben.


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Warum bin ich bequem? Wenn es Wasserstoffauto's oder mit Solar oder weis der Geier auch immer geben könnte, würde ich sowas wie jeder andere auch fahren. Ich hab nix dagegen Umweltfreundliche Kraftwerke mit meinem Geld zu unterstützen.
> Das Problem ist das Establishment, dass wahre Moderniesierung des System verhindert. Von mir aus lieber gestern als heute her mit den Schmiermittelfreien Auto's dank Keramikbaugruppen und Elektroantrieben.



Eben. Wir haben längst andere Möglichkeiten, sie werden nur nicht genutzt wegen wirtschaftlicher Rahmenbedingungen. Je knapper das Öl wird desto schneller bekommen wir Wasserstoff-und Elektroautos. Ich nehm sofort eins.
Dafür werden wir sehr viel Energie in Form von elektr. Strom benötigen (Wasserstoff Herstellung bzw Akkus). Diesen ökologisch vertretbar zu erzeugen ist die Herausforderung. Das wird nur über Kernenergie gehen, Wasserkraft ist nicht wirklich ökologisch und der Rest ist marginal von der Menge her und vor Allem von der Stabilität...keine Sonne, kein Wind, kommt ja mal vor


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Eben. Wir haben längst andere Möglichkeiten, sie werden nur nicht genutzt wegen wirtschaftlicher Rahmenbedingungen. Je knapper das Öl wird desto schneller bekommen wir Wasserstoff-und Elektroautos.


Hi Norbert
Meinst du mit den Rahmenbedingungen die fetten Steuern mit denen sich Vadder Staat dick macht:q
Alle Nationen kaufen den Barrel zum gleichen Tagespreis, der Verkaufspreis differiert weltweit zwischen 30 Cent bis zu 1.8o Euro. Wir könnten seit zig Jahren Autos fahren die nur 2-3l. Benzin verbrauchen. Das wäre nur interssant für die Verbraucher, aber sicher nicht für den Staat oder die Autohersteller, deren Anliegen es ist teure Benzinschleudern zu verkaufen.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Wulli (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Schöner Vergleich mit dem Vulkanausbruch in dem Artikel.
> Ist bestimmt auch der Mensch schuld dass der ausgebrochen ist.
> Das mit dem "Klimawandel" ist einfach nur ein Riesenblödsinn. Wir werden das Klima nicht beeinträchtigen, das macht was es will. Keine Sorge.
> Es ist längst bekannst dass es Wärmeperioden schon immer gegeben hat, auch ist bekannt dass hier Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht wird.
> ...



|good:|good:|good:

Auch bei dieser Diskussion und Panikmache durch Politiker und Profilneurotiker wie Herr Latif kann es nur eine Folge geben:

Steuererhöhungen für uns!!!


Wulli


----------



## Wulli (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Norbert
> Meinst du mit den Rahmenbedingungen die fetten Steuern mit denen sich Vadder Staat dick macht:q
> Alle Nationen kaufen den Barrel zum gleichen Tagespreis, der Verkaufspreis differiert weltweit zwischen 30 Cent bis zu 1.8o Euro. Wir könnten seit zig Jahren Autos fahren die nur 2-3l. Benzin verbrauchen. Das wäre nur interssant für die Verbraucher, aber sicher nicht für den Staat oder die Autohersteller, deren Anliegen es ist teure Benzinschleudern zu verkaufen.
> Greetz Reiner




Mein Tipp: Fahrradfahren!!|supergri

Wulli


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Wulli schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Fahrradfahren!!|supergri
> 
> Wulli


Manno
Wenn dat alle machen würden, gäbe es ne Preisexplosion für Biker:q
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Wulli (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Dart schrieb:


> Manno
> Wenn dat alle machen würden, gäbe es ne Preisexplosion für Biker:q
> Greetz Reiner#h




...und Steuererhöhungen für den Gummiabrieb von den Reifen!#d|uhoh::q

Wulli


----------



## Mühlkoppe (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Aber CO2 bekämpfen ist offensichtlich der falsche Ansatz dann oder?
> Und selbst wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss....wie bitte soll es helfen Zuckerrohr und Raps zu verbrennen? Da entsteht nur mehr davon.
> Warum dann KKWs abschalten? Da entstehen riesige Mengen an Energie ohne dass CO2 oder irgendein anderes Gas entsteht! Klimafreundlicher gehts nicht mehr. Warum also wollen genau die gleichen Leute die den Klimawahnsinn predigen dann die KKWs abschalten? Das ist völliger Unsinn und keinem fällts auf? Also mich können die nicht verarschen.



Hi Norbert,

ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand dich oder mich verarschen will. 

Zu deinem ersten Punkt: Es entsteht natürlich nicht mehr CO2 wenn man statt fossiler Brennstoffe auf nachwachsende Rohstoffe zurückgreift. Warum ist das so? Na ja, damit eine Rapspflanze wächst, muß sie CO2 "verstoffwechseln" d.h. das Gas wird durch das Wachstum der Pflanze in Pflanzenmaterial eingebaut und umgewandelt. Wenn du jetzt die Pflanze (oder Produkte, die aus der Pflanze gewonnen werden) verbrennst, kann nicht mehr CO2 entstehen, als die Pflanze zuvor aufgenommen hat. Man spricht dann von einer ausgeglichenen CO2-Bilanz.

Und zu Punkt 2: Warum AKW' abschalten? Na, da gibt es viele Gründe dafür, auf die ich hier nicht eingehen will. Natürlich wird im Zuge der Erzeugung einer Kilowattstunde Atomstrom viel weniger CO2 erzeugt, als durch Verbrennen fossiler Brennstoffe. Aber wer wird denn gleich die Diskussion über Pro und Contra Atomkraft nur auf den Klimaschutz reduzieren. Außer den Atomlobbiisten, denen dieses Argument wie ein Geschenk in den Schoß gefallen ist, wird jeder der sich mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzt, weit mehr Aspekte einbringen als "nur" den Klimaschutz. Denn, was nützt uns das schönste Klima in einer strahlenverseuchten Umwelt?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hans albers (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

zitat von Wulli


> Mein Tipp: Fahrradfahren!!|supergri
> 
> Wulli


du wirst lachen

dass ist genau das was ich  seit einigen jahren
mache..
benutze das auto höchstens 3-4 mal im monat,
den rest mit öffentlichen und dem rad.
spart stress und fit hälts auch noch..:q

greetz
hans


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Braunkohlekraftwerke haben noch einen anderen gravienden Nachteil, ihr ahnt es.
Riesige Areale werden in Mondlandschaften verwandelt und es dauert Jahrzehnte, bis das ganze renaturiert werden kann. Dann aber entstehen zB wiederum teils schöne Landschaften mit sauberen Seen wo vorher kein solcher war.
Leider stehen die schmutzigsten BKW mitten in Deutschland gleich nach den "umweltbewußten" Griechen.


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hi Norbert,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand dich oder mich verarschen will.
> 
> ...



Hi Thorsten,
Ich greif nur mal 2 Punkte raus, weil ich keine Lust habe das gleiche Gebet das jeder irgendwie drauf hat (woher nur? Propaganda?) immer wieder komplett zu zerlegen.

Punkt 1: Du gehst davon aus dass die Rapsfelder brach liegen (zubetoniert) wenn sie nicht mit Raps bepflanzt sind? Denn wenn da ein Wald oder sonstiges steht dann verbraucht der auch CO2 wird aber nicht anschliessend verbrannt.  Soviel zur ausgeglichenen Bilanz. Das funktioniert so nicht, sorry. 
Nicht überzeugt? Dann anders: stell dir nun vor die ganze Welt wird mit Raps bepflanzt der anschliessend verbrannt wird => wir ersticken. Nun sollte es klar sein. Der Spruch mit der ausgeglichenen Bilanz ist also bestenfalls lächerlich.

Punkt 2: Wo bitte hast du eine strahlenverseuchte Umwelt? Das einzige Argument das du hast ist Tschernobyl, es ist wohl eher so dass dieser Unfall wie ein Geschenk für die Gegner war oder? Du kannst unsere modernen Kraftwerke nicht mit Tschernobyl vergleichen. Das ist wie ein Doppeldecker gegen nen Airbus. Standards müssen her und neue Kraftwerke, damit die alten wegkönnen, das ist alles.


----------



## LocalPower (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du kannst unsere modernen Kraftwerke nicht mit Tschernobyl vergleichen. Das ist wie ein Doppeldecker gegen nen Airbus.



Einen etwas faden Beigeschmack hat der Nichtvergleich aber doch, mit Blick auf die derzeitige Berichterstattung über zighundertseitige Mängellisten von KKWs, Defizite der Bedienmanschaften und ignorante Betreibergesellschaften. 
Aus diesem Mix an menschlichem und technischem Versagen enstand der GAU in Tschernobyl.

Oder auch alles nur Propaganda?


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nein, was eine schöne Diskussion. Das ich die nicht schon früher gefunden habe.




noworkteam schrieb:


> Aber sind nicht in der Lage einem mitzuteilen ob mein Kutter in 3 Tagen definitiv rausfährt....|gr:


 
Köstlich, und absolut zutreffend.

Was regt Ihr Euch eigentlich auf ? Es gibt doch nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

1.) Der Mensch hat nix wesentliches mit dem Klimawandel zu tun. 

Maßnahmen:
Von allen möglichen blödsinnigen Maßnahmen ( blödsinnig, weil wir ja nix damit zu tun hätten ) abgesehen, werden neue Steuern erhoben bzw. Umweltzuschläge erhoben ( bedenke KfZ Steuer ). 

Resultat:
Wir zahlen also für etwas, was wir nicht entscheidend beeinflussen können.


2.) Der Mensch hat wesentlichen Einfluß auf den Klimawandel.

Maßnahmen wie 1.) plus der Tatsache, das sich der größte Teil der Welt einen Sch***dreck drum kümmert

Resultat:
Wie 1.), weil sich der größte Teil der Welt einen Sch****dreck drum kümmert.


Wenn irgendeiner glaubt, wir könnten im Falle eines durch den Menschen verursachten Klimawandels auch nur das geringste daran ändern, sprich die Ganze Welt verbessern, der glaubt auch, das man Kühen Polka tanzen beibringen kann. 
Und wer glaubt das - sollte sich der ganze Klimakatastrophenwahn irgendwann einmal als Irrtum herausstellen - dann auch nur irgendein Prozent einer erhobenen Klimasteuer wieder aufgehoben wird, der glaubt außerdem, dass die Kühe beim tanzen auch noch Trachtenkleidung tragen. 

Leute, nehmt Euren Müll nach dem Angeln wieder mit nach Hause. Das ist ein merkbarer Anteil am Umweltschutz.

Ralf

PS: Das beste, was wir für die Natur tun können, wäre auszusterben. Aber ich fang damit nicht an. Noch nicht !


----------



## hotte50 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leute, nehmt Euren Müll nach dem Angeln wieder mit nach Hause. Das ist ein merkbarer Anteil am Umweltschutz.
> genauso ist es......diskutieren bis zum Umfallen, die Welt retten wollen.....aber nach oder vor dem Angeln zu faul zum Bücken
> 
> PS: Das beste, was wir für die Natur tun können, wäre auszusterben. Aber ich fang damit nicht an. Noch nicht !
> ...



schönen Abend noch....#h


----------



## Gummischuh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hi Norbert

Was ich bei Dir und anderen nicht verstehe; ...............wenn Ihr der Meinung seit, CO2 wäre keine Gefahr für uns, warum sympatisiert Ihr dann mit der Atomkraft und nicht mit der Kohle ?
Wenn CO2 kein Problem ist, dann können wir doch auch alle AKW's ausknipsen und stattdessen 'n Haufen neue Kohlekraftwerke bauen.
"CO2 ist unschädlich"......und/aber gleichzeitig dem Sinn nach, ...."lasst uns AKW's bauen (oder weiterlaufen lassen), weil die kein CO2 produzieren". .....Da beißt sich doch was, ...oder nicht ?
Für jemanden der nicht an die CO2 Problematik glaubt, für den müssten doch Kohlekraftwerke absolut erste Wahl sein....?

Aber die Debatte werden wir sowieso bald nicht mehr führen, denn was glaubt Ihr, warum wir nun so viele Kohlekraftwerke bauen ?
.....Weil's der einzige Energieträger ist, der noch für ein paar Generationen in ausreichendem Maße zur Verfügung stehen wird. ......Und das sogar ......eigentlich.....im eigenen Land.
Nur werden wir die dann teuer importieren müssen, denn wir waren ja so schlau, und haben alle Zechen geschlossen und das KnowHow verscherbelt.
Aber die Hardware zum Abbau jibbet dann wenigstens "günstich" Made in China.
Im Grunde haben wir eh keine Wahl. An Kohle führt kein Weg vorbei.
Natürlich bleiben uns noch die regenerativen Energien, aber ich befürchte, Technik und Politik werden mit der Verknappung von Öl und Gas nicht Schritt halten. ........Bei der Lahmheit der Politik ist es ja schon erstaunlich, dass man in Bezug auf's Kohlendioxyd.......zumindest schon mal beschlossen hat zu handeln. Das würden die nie und nimmer tun, wenn nicht der Einfluss des CO2's defacto bewiesen wäre. Von Panikmache der Politik kann keine Rede sein, denn die, das wissen wir alle, handeln i.d.R. immer erst, wenn dat Kind schon im Brunnen liegt.

Das mit der ausgeglichenen CO2 Bilanz ist schon korrekt dargestellt gewesen. Es entstünde nicht mehr CO2, als in der Wachstumsperiode entzogen wurde.
Was wir tun ist ein Vielvielfaches von dem, was Du in Deinem Szenario beschreibst/befürchtest.
Zur Zeit verbrennen wir in einem Jahr ja das, was in Jahrmillionen entstand.
Ausserdem, .....an was sollten wir denn ersticken ?
Aber von Monokulturen halte ich auch nix.

Strahlenverseuchte Gebiete gibt es mehr als nur das in Tschernobyl.
Ich erinnere nur an den Landkreis Stade mit der weltweit höchsten Rate an Leukämie-Erkrankungen bei Kindern.
Gerade im Bereich Geesthacht sind überall kleene radioaktive Kügelchen im Boden zu finden, an deren Analyse sich kein Institut die Finger verbrennen will. Laut KKW Betreiber angeblich auch aus Tschernobyl. ......Nur komisch, dass die nur dort, und nach einem Unfall in Krümmel(?) vorkommen.

Was ich hier nun wieder nicht verstehe, .........warum sollen die alten AKW's wech, wenn die doch modern sind ?

Ich sehe auch nicht, dass wir zur Wasserstoffproduktion KKW's brauchen.
Afrika könnte Wasserstoff ohne Ende produzieren. Platz ohne Ende, Sonne ohne Ende, (Meer)Wasser ohne Ende, ........mehr braucht's eigentlich nicht. ......Aber so würde Afrika vielleicht einigen zu mächtig und ließe sich nicht mehr so ohne weiteres ausbeuten.

Im Übrigen denke ich, werden wir sehr wohl noch erleben, was auf uns zukommt. Wir spüren's doch jetzt schon an den Preisen. ........Schon lange bevor der letzte Tropfen Öl aus der Leitung fließt, werden wir hier nix mehr abbekommen.
Den Rest werden die militärisch stärksten Länder für sich beanspruchen, denn in der Knappheit gibt es wahrscheinlich keine Freunde mehr.

So, aber nu soll's reichen......

CO2 freie Grüße:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Bei der Lahmheit der Politik ist es ja schon erstaunlich, dass man in Bezug auf's Kohlendioxyd.......zumindest schon mal beschlossen hat zu handeln. Das würden die nie und nimmer tun, wenn nicht der Einfluss des CO2's defacto bewiesen wäre.


Purer Optimismus zu behaupten, die Politik(er) würden wissen was sie tun..................

Haben sie noch nie, werden sie nie


----------



## Gummischuh (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Moin Thomas

.....Das hab' ich ja auch nicht geschrieben ))))
Die wissen es sicherlich in der Tat nicht. Aber eine große Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler sieht die Gefahr (genau wissen tun wir in der Regel eh erst wat, wenn's soweit, ...oder zu spät ist), und die scheint so groß zu sein, dass nicht einmal die Politik ihre Augen davor verschließen kann.

Das es, wie Du sagst, alles eine Sache der Finanziers wäre, das kann ich mir nur schlecht vorstellen. Die Macht, und vor allem das Geld, haben Banken, die Auto- und die Energiewirtschaft.
Und die, dazu bedarf es wenig Fantasie, unterstützen sicherlich nicht ihre Gegner.

Übrigens.........'n prima Zander haste da gezogen#6, ........um mal wieder zum Sinn des Lebens zurückzukehren

PEACE:vik:


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Das mit der ausgeglichenen CO2 Bilanz ist schon korrekt dargestellt gewesen. Es entstünde nicht mehr CO2, als in der Wachstumsperiode entzogen wurde.
> Was wir tun ist ein Vielvielfaches von dem, was Du in Deinem Szenario beschreibst/befürchtest.
> Zur Zeit verbrennen wir in einem Jahr ja das, was in Jahrmillionen entstand.
> Ausserdem, .....an was sollten wir denn ersticken ?
> Aber von Monokulturen halte ich auch nix.



Ich habe nicht richtig klargemacht was ich meine fürchte ich.
Wenn du alles mit Raps (oder anderem ölhaltigen Zeug) bepflanzt musst du dafür die bereits vorhandene Vegetation entfernen, welche CO2 abbaut und Sauerstoff produziert. So nun hast du das getan. Dann erntest du deinen Raps und verbrennst den. Und wer verarbeitet nun das CO2 und versorgt uns mit Sauerstoff? Ohne Sauerstoff wird nunmal erstickt 
(Ich weiss dass das meiste aus dem Meer kommt, es dient nur zu zeigen warum die Bilanz NICHT ausgeglichen ist).
Sprich: deine ausgeglichenen Energieträger sind nicht ausgeglichen, weil dafür andere Vegetation weichen muss. Nun klar?

Und zu deiner Frage: Braunkohle verbrennen produziert nicht nur CO2, damit hätte ich nämlich in der Tat kein Problem. CO2 ist das harmloseste was dabei anfällt.

Zu deiner Frage wegen der Vorkommnisse letztlich in Hamburg möchte ich mit einem kleinen Bildchen antworten, das sagt mehr als Worte:





eine abschliessende Frage hätte ich dann auch:
worin besteht denn die Gefährlichkeit des CO2 ? Was daran schadet uns oder wem auch immer?
Und bitte nicht den Treibhauseffekt, da es nachgewiesen ist dass es erdhistorisch immer wieder vorkommt dass der Co2 Gehalt steigt NACHDEM eine Temperaturerhöhung stattgefunden hat und auch dass es immer wieder danach zurückging (Pflanzenwachstum).
Warum erwähnt niemand dass wir auch gerade eine Phase erhöhter Sonnenfleckenaktivität haben. Erhöhte Sonnenaktivität führt zu? Na??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Man (politiker)versucht uns von den wichtigen Themen und vorallemvon Themen auf die wir Einfluß nehmen könnten, abzulenken.
> Die Hauptursache allen Übels, direkt und indirekt ist die
> Überbevölkerung, hier wird seit einem Jahrzehnt nichts
> unternommen, wieso eigentlich nicht???#q#c


|good: Das ist das Grundproblem, die Biosphärenbelastung durch Anzahl Mensch.



> Es ist wie mit Rauchen, .....Genmais ist ok., Strahlung durch
> alles Mögliche (Handy, kabellose Verbindungen, GPS usw.) ist
> ok, Zusatzstoffe (reine Chemie!!) in der Nahung sind ok. aber
> Rauchen ist tödlich, auch wenn es stimmt, ist diese Thema halt nur vorgeschoben um von anderen Sachen abzulenken.


Das sind die (Gladiatoren)Spiele, mal sehen wer wieviel und am längsten aushält. Elektrosmogschäden wirken heimlicher und heimtückischer als z.B. Radioaktivität, und gelten als nicht nachweisbar. :g
Der Vorteil: Selbstabschaltung, Erkennens- und Kritikunfähigkeit durch die Zudröhnung, sei es materiell oder sei es mit Memetik (z.B. Raucherhetze).

Orakel: Als nächstes dann noch die Sexhetze, da wird es dann ganz dicht am Lebensnerv, aber sowas wie "Sex überfordert den O2/CO2-Umsatz, führt zu partiellem Gehirnabsterben und fördert die Anfälligkeit für Unterleibskrebs" ist schnell gefunden. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Das es, wie Du sagst, alles eine Sache der Finanziers wäre, das kann ich mir nur schlecht vorstellen.


Nicht der Finanziers, der Finanzierten (das sind nämlich die Wissenschaftler):
Selbstverständlich wird da so geforscht, wie es dem Zahlenden in den Kram passt.


> Aber eine große Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler sieht die Gefahr


Und genau das stimmt eben nicht! Dafür gibts keinerlei Belege!
Nur wird von denen mehr berichtet, weil auch die Presse den "Gutmenschen" hinterherrennt, um politisch "korrekt zu sein".

Für die Art Panikmacher gibts ja genügend Beispiele, beidenen der Weltuntergang prophezeit wurde und nix passierte (Rinderwahn, Vogelgrippeetc..), dafür aber Millionen und Milliarden für die Forschung rausgeballert wurden.

Seltsamerweise passiert das bei realen, wirklich existierenden Gefahren nicht: Straßenverkehr z. B. .

Da gibts jährlich zigtausend Tote, während weder ein Fall von Rinderwahn oder Vogelgrippe durch tierische Übertragung auf den Menschen je bewiesen wurde....

Sowenig wie es je bewiesen wurde, dass die vom Menschen produzierten Abgase für eine Klimaänderung relevant wären. 

Das basiert alles auf Computermodellen, die zudem mit unterschiedlichsten Grunddaten gefüttert wurden. 

Ändert man die nur ein bisschen bei einem Faktor, kommen schon ganz andere Ergebnisse raus - und das nennt sich dann "Wissen"schaft......


----------



## Mühlkoppe (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht richtig klargemacht was ich meine fürchte ich.
> Wenn du alles mit Raps (oder anderem ölhaltigen Zeug) bepflanzt musst du dafür die bereits vorhandene Vegetation entfernen, welche CO2 abbaut und Sauerstoff produziert. So nun hast du das getan. Dann erntest du deinen Raps und verbrennst den. Und wer verarbeitet nun das CO2 und versorgt uns mit Sauerstoff? Ohne Sauerstoff wird nunmal erstickt
> 
> eine abschliessende Frage hätte ich dann auch:
> ...



Hi Norbert,

nun muß ich mich doch nochmal dazu melden. Wäre doch zu schade, wenn das Prinzip der "ausgeglichenen CO2-Bilanz" von mir nicht verständlich dargestellt wurde:

Tatsächlich betrachtet man einen def. Zeitraum. Das ist bei Bilanzen immer so. In diesem Fall nehmen wir z.B. eine Vegetationsperiode oder in unseren Breiten schlicht ein Jahr.
Dann spielt das keine Rolle, ob man Vegetation "entfernt" und dann Bspw. Raps anbaut, oder ob man gleich die vorhandene Vegetation nutzt. In jedem Fall wird nur freigesetzt, was zuvor gebunden war und im nächsten Zyklus wieder gebunden - also verstoffwechselt wird. Also nochmal zu deiner Frage "wer verarbeitet nun das CO2": na ja, die Pflanzen, die du nächstes Jahr verbrennst. Ach so, noch was: um den Sauerstoffgehalt in der Luft mußt du dir keine Sorgen machen. Damit haben wir auf lange, lange Zeit kein Problem und zwar unabhängig von der Entwicklung des CO2-Gehalt.

Zu der Frage nach der Gefährlichkeit des CO2:

Du hast einen Aspekt schon genannt - den Treibhauseffekt. Auch wenn der von dir in einen falschen geschichtlichen Zusammenhang gestellt wurde.
Für uns Angler ist ein weiterer Effekt viel schlimmer:
CO2 löst sich rel. leicht im Wasser. Das kennt jeder vom Wassersprudelautomat zu Hause. Wenn jetzt der CO2 Anteil in der Atmosphäre steigt, steigt auch gleichzeitig der CO2-Gehalt im Wasser. Das Ergebnis ist Kohlensäure in einer Konzentration, die zunächst niedere Organismen schädigt bzw. in ihrer Existenz bedroht und dann natürlich in Folge auch auf die gesamte Nahrungskette wirkung zeigt. Das Problem ist nicht zu unterschätzen oder zu verniedlichen. Das ist schon jetzt ein ganz konkretes Problem. Erstmal soviel zum "unschädlichen" CO2.

Die Karrikatur aus der Feder des Vattenfall-Hauszeichners lasse ich mal unkommentiert. Die dient doch nur dazu vom Problem abzulenken.

Was die "Phase erhöhter Sonnenfleckenaktivität" angeht:

Da hast du völlig Recht. Das ist unbestritten (zumindest von mir) ein wichtiger, wenn nicht sogar wesentlicher Faktor, gegen den wir leider nichts unternehmen können.
Das sollte uns aber nicht davon abhalten, Visionen zu entwickeln, wie wir zukünftig ohne AKW's und Braunkohlekraftwerke auskommen können. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir da einer Meinung sind.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

ach klimawandel.............. alles quatsch.. als ob die tıere dort wegen der globalen erderwaermung sterben so eın quatsch...
denn wie der klımawandel ın den medien gezeıgt wırd gıbt es ıhn garnicht!!


----------



## J-son (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ach klimawandel.............. alles quatsch.. als ob die tıere dort wegen der globalen erderwaermung sterben so eın quatsch...
> denn wie der klımawandel ın den medien gezeıgt wırd gıbt es ıhn garnicht!!



Ohje,|uhoh:

Du solltest vielleicht erstmal lesen, dann macht es auch Sinn eine Meinung zu haben.
Der Klimawandel ist existent, ob von der Menschheit hervorgerufen oder nicht, spielt in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt keine Rolle.
Und wenn Du den Link zum Spiegel-Artikel (richtig) gelesen hättest, wüsstest Du auch das exakt dieser Klimawandel diese Todeszone vor der Küste von Oregon hervorruft.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hallo Thorsten,

verstanden habe ich das durchaus mit der ausgeglichenen Bilanz. Dennoch ist es eine Milchmädchenrechnung, nehms mir nicht krumm. Ich gehe grad gegen diese Rechnung an, weil ich sie verstanden habe und für Augenwischerei halte.
Denn es muss definitiv andere Vegetation dafür weichen, klar werden im Moment unsere eh vorhandenen Äcker genutzt, aber die Nahrung brauchen wir ja auch (übrigens sei mir hier ein Querverweis zu den bereits steigenden Milch und Getreidepreisen erlaubt). Das heisst es geht auf Kosten der Umwelt.
Da kannst du rechnen wie du willst.

Und natürlich sind wir uns einig dass es am besten ohne KKWs oder sonstige Kraftwerke wäre. Wer soll da auch widersprechen? Ich bin der letzte der was dagegen hätte wenn der Strom einfach so aus der Steckdose käme. Bis dahin werden wir leider wohl weiterhin den Strom erzeugen müssen. Und das wird nicht möglich sein ohne KKWs, vor Allem da der Bedarf rasant steigen wird, je mehr die Ölvorräte schrumpfen desto stärker. Ohne KKWs keine Chance, ausser wir zerstören noch den Rest der Umwelt komplett was dann wirklich eine Katastrophe wäre.

Genug Sauerstoff haben wir auf lange Zeit, das stimmt schon. Genauso stimmt aber auch dass du dir über die Co2 Konzentration im Wasser noch lange Zeit keine Sorgen machen musst, da sind wir weit von bedenklichen Konzentrationen entfernt! Vielleicht wächst die Wasserpest ein wenig stärker, das wars dann erstmal auch.


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

zitat thomas9904


> Für die Art Panikmacher gibts ja genügend Beispiele, beidenen der Weltuntergang prophezeit wurde und nix passierte (Rinderwahn, Vogelgrippeetc..), dafür aber Millionen und Milliarden für die Forschung rausgeballert wurden.
> 
> Seltsamerweise passiert das bei realen, wirklich existierenden Gefahren nicht: Straßenverkehr z. B. .
> 
> ...


also mal ab vom thema..
ich fand die "panikmache" wie du es nennst bei 
BSE und "vogelgrippe schon berechtigt..
und sei es nur deswegen damit man mal sieht wohin
massenzucht und  verfütterung von tierknochen(schaaf)
alles führen können....
wenn du dein steak weiterhin unbedacht genossen hast zu der zeit,
naja ,jeder so wie er es mag.,.
(es gab im übrigen einige creuzfeldt jakob -fälle beim menschen)
und mir sind "panikmache" und wissenschaft tausendmal lieber , 
wenn sie einen davor warnen , als wenns hinterher heisst,
wovon ist mir gerade n drittes auge gewachsen..:q ???

und noch etwas.. woher nimmst du dir denn die sicherheit zu sagen
dass der klima wandel nicht begonnen hat und vom menschen verursacht??

ich sags mal so,
auch wenn ich von der materie keine ahnung habe,
wenn von zehn wissenschaftlern  sieben sagen 
das es so ist..
also dannn glaube ich mal nach dem prrinzip
der verhältnismässigkeit mal den 7 und nicht
den restl. drei.

gr.

hans


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> wenn du dein steak weiterhin unbedacht genossen hast zu der zeit,
> naja ,jeder so wie er es mag.,.



Ich hab. Waren so lecker wie immer. Komischerweise war sogar im Maredo immer alles leer (die haben argentinische Rinder). Mir solls recht sein.
Und vor Schnupfen hab ich auch keine Angst, auch wenn er vom Huhn kommt.

Nachtrag:
mein Opa war "Marktrufer" oder wie sich das nennt in der Gemeinde. Sprich er ist mit nem Glöckchen rumgelaufen und hat Neuigkeiten (oder die Uhrzeit) verkündet. So auch wenn eine Notschlachtung war und es billiges Fleisch gab.
Und schon damals gab es Kühe die die "Hinfallkrankheit" hatten...die wurden dann gegessen.
Da schau her 

Es ist wie immer: da kommt ein Thema hoch und dann wird das aufgebauscht und Panik verbreitet. Und alle fallen drauf rein. Immer und immer wieder. Auf jeden Scheiss. Und solange keine Beweise gebracht werden ist der Klimablödsinn da genau das: lächerlicher Unsinn, wie jedesmal. Sobald Beweise vorliegen nehme ich alles zurück.


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

moin,

also wenn man berechnungen von
wissenschaftlern ,die einen anstieg 
von treibhausgasen+ dem gleichzeitigem anstieg
von  wärme+ dem el-nino phenomän,+
dem proportionalem abschmelzen der gletscher
und dass in einem maße an intensität und schnelligkeit , 
wie es seit der  erd-enstehung
nicht mehr gegeben hat,
nicht in seine überlegung für einen schlüssigen beweis miteinbezieht
dann:|kopfkrat

gr.
hans


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Oh ich bezweifle das momentane wärmere Erdklima nicht.
Aber ich halte es für "normal" und ausserhalb unseres Einflusses.



> und dass in einem maße an intensität und schnelligkeit ,
> wie es seit der erd-entstehung
> nicht mehr gegeben hat,


und das ist mir ganz neu. Es gab mal sogar gar keine Gletscher.


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> und das ist mir ganz neu. Es gab mal sogar gar keine Gletscher.



ja ,das stimmt
aber die sind nicht so schnell geschmolzen wie jetzt...
alles nur zufall??

gr.
hans


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nein bestimmt kein Zufall, aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht menschengemacht. Einen Anteil mögen wir haben, aber an den entscheidenden Faktor "Co2" kann ich nicht glauben, weil es wie bereits gesagt keinen Beweis gibt, eher einen Beweis für das Gegenteil.


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

moin 

also das verstehe ich nicht...

zu  hohe COs konzentration= mehr sonnenlicht wird absorbiert=
schmelzen der gletscher=temperatur anstieg=wetterphenomäne

oder?????

(ums einfach auszudrücken. bin auch kein geologe)

gr

hans


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Die Klimaforscher sagen aber es ist andersrum. Sie haben Kernbohrungen im Eis vorgenommen und festgestellt:
a) es hat immer starke Klimaveränderungen gegeben.
b) bei Erwärmungen ist es so: erst wirds wärmer und dann steigt der Co2 Gehalt. Danach findet vermehrtes Pflanzenwachstum statt und der CO2 Gehalt sinkt wieder. 
Also andersherum. Nicht wärmer durch CO2, sondern umgekehrt. Wieso weiss ich auch nicht, aber so "stehts im Eis".


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

ach so,

 na dann hab ich wohl was verwechselt
dann sinds die treibhausgase ( kein CO 2 ?),
die die atmosphäre aufheizen,
das sonnenlicht wird nicht mehr reflektiert
etc.
und das wie gesagt in einer schnelligkeit und intensität, die einmalig ist.
(steht auch im eis)..

also ich glaube ,
es könnte ja auch beides zusammen sein:
 "natürlicher klimawandel"+ der eingriff des menschen
=extrem Klimawandel


gr.
hans

ps. haben wir hier keine biologen/geologen mit fundiertem wissen?
wär mal interssant


----------



## Mühlkoppe (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> verstanden habe ich das durchaus mit der ausgeglichenen Bilanz. Dennoch ist es eine Milchmädchenrechnung, nehms mir nicht krumm.
> 
> Genauso stimmt aber auch dass du dir über die Co2 Konzentration im Wasser noch lange Zeit keine Sorgen machen musst, da sind wir weit von bedenklichen Konzentrationen entfernt! Vielleicht wächst die Wasserpest ein wenig stärker, das wars dann erstmal auch.



Hi nochmal,

also, einen Versuch mach ich noch:

hier erstmal ein Link zur CO2/Meeresfauna Problematik:

http://de.mongabay.com/news/2006/0403-esa.html

Dann zur Milchmädchenrechnung:

Stell dir für einen Moment vor, die Erde sei ein geschlossenes System. Gar nicht soo abwegig der Gedanke. Also, in diesem geschlossenen System ist alles was es an materiellen Dingen gibt, nur begrenzt verfügbar. So ist CO2 beispielsweise eine knappe Ressource, um die sich alles was grünt und blüht streitet. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück sowas wie ein Gleichgewicht, soll heißen: gibt es mal in einer erdgeschichtlichen Phase eine Zeit höheren CO2 Gehalts, wird das prompt von den Pflanzen als CO2-Dünger genutzt und das Wachstum nimmt zu, bis wir wieder ein Gleichgewicht haben. Das hat in den vergangenen paar milliarden Jahren ganz gut funktioniert. 

Jetzt machen wir folgendes: wir öffnen das geschlossene System und bringen eine große Menge CO2 zusätzlich in's Spiel. Das besorgen wir uns aus dem Erdinneren, wo es Klimaneutral gelagert war und dem geschlossenen System nicht zur Verfügung stand.Und um das noch spannender zu machen, verringern wir gleichzeitig die Biomasse, die im Stande ist, das CO2 zu assimilieren. Wir nennen das mal "großflächige Brandrodung".
Da das alles - erdzeitgeschichtlich - in einem sehr kurzem Zeitraum passiert, haben wir noch ein weiteres Problem: es kann sich einfach in der Kürze der Zeit kein neues Gleichgewicht einstellen. 

Die alles entscheidende Frage ist nun: wenn wir es nicht mehr mit einem Gleichgewicht zu tun haben, wie wird dann das Pendel ausschlagen? Wie weit wird es ausschlagen und kann es weitere Faktoren geben (Sonnenfleckenaktivität) die den Ausschlag noch verstärken?

Nur Eines ist klar: Ist das Gleichgewicht erst einmal nachhaltig gestört, gibt es keine schnelle Lösung - egal wie das Problem dann aussieht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich sag auch nicht dass wir nicht versuchen sollen die Umwelt zu schützen mit allen Kräften. Natürlich müssen wir das.
> Glauben kannst du was du willst, nur wenn jemand offensichtlich Propaganda betreibt sollte man vorsichtig werden. Das eigene Hirn anstrengen finde ich meistens am besten.


 
:vik:hat mir auch wer seit jüngster Zeit ins Hirn gebrannt...
immer nach dem Nutzen fragen,bzw.wem es nutzt!

Grüsse aus Wuhu/China|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



hans albers schrieb:


> ach so,
> 
> na dann hab ich wohl was verwechselt
> dann sinds die treibhausgase ( kein CO 2 ?),
> ...



Hans, 
du hast schon Recht, das CO2 ist das was uns als Klimagas verkauft wird.
Nur ist es eben nicht wahr wie die Kernbohrungen eindeutig beweisen.
Das ist ja genau der Knackpunkt auf dem ich die ganze Zeit herumreite.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> (es gab im übrigen einige creuzfeldt jakob -fälle beim menschen)


Und es gab sie schon lange vor BSE, gibt sie immer noch und wird es immer geben. Nur wurde nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt, indem das auf Verzehr oder Kontakt mit Schafen oder Rindern mit BSE zurückzuführen wäre.

Thema CO2 ist eigentlich einfach, ähnlich wie beim Sauerstoff:
Je wärmer das Wasser, desto weniger Gas kann es binden.

Wird es also wärmer, "perlt" CO2 aus dem Wasser in die Atmosphäre (nicht umgekehrt, dass das CO2 die Atmosphäre wärmer macht!)

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass momentan der Anteil des aus Ozeanen "ausperlenden" CO2 ca. 10 mal höher ist, als alles was die gesamte Biomase (also inkl. Menschen un deren industrieller CO2 - Ausstoss).

Könnt Ihr Euch ja mal ausrechnen, was eine Verringerung des menschlichen Anteils um 50% da ausmachen würde - rein gar nix....

Oder, wie ich in diesem Falle zu sagen pflege:
Panikmache um mehr Kohle für die Klimaforscher rauszuholen (schöner Vergleich, Kohle rausholen bei Klimaforschern :--)))


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> also, einen Versuch mach ich noch:
> 
> ...



Gut dann versuche ich es auch ein letztes Mal.
Stell dir vor du hast zwei abgeschlossene Systeme in denen jeweils eine Menge x an CO2 enthalten ist. Dann einen Verbrennungsmotor.

In einem System einen Liter Rapsdiesel, der nachgepflanzt werden kann, du hast einen qm Boden auf dem wird der jeweils gepflanzt. 

Im anderen einen Liter Erdöldiesel. Und einen qm Wald.

Bei der Verbrennung des Rapsdiesels sagen wir fällt 10mg CO2 an, bei der Verbrennung des Erdöldiesels auch. Der Einfachheit halber. Eigentlich ist Erdöl besser (kuck aktuelle ADAC Tests).
Aber nun gut.
In beiden Fällen wird nun das System mit dem gleichen CO2 belastet. Im einen wächst der Wald höher, im anderen baut der neugepflanzte Raps das CO2 wieder ab. Kein Unterschied. Wo ist also bitte dein Vorteil?

Nun gehts aber weiter...der Wald ist gewachsen und könnte beim nächsten Mal mehr CO2 verarbeiten. Dein Raps bleibt der selbe.
Uff. Aber auch das ist wohl marginal finde ich.

Das einzige worauf es ankommt: wieviel CO2 (wenns denn wirklich was schadet) fällt bei der Gewinnung und Verbrennung eines Liter Biosprit an und wieviel bei nem Liter Erdölsprit.
Das ist der EINZIGE relevante Wert. Die ausgeglichen Blubberei ist nur ein theoretisches Gefasel damit man überhaupt ein Argument hat.
Und noch schlimmer: wir brauchen unsere Nutzflächen für den Nahrungsanbau, es verhungern Menschen auf diesem Planeten....und wir verbrennen Weizen? Ich weiss nicht so Recht...


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

moin..

also ich finde mühlkoppe hats ganz gut erklärt...
ein natürlicher vorgang,
bei dem jedoch der mensch zu schnell und zu viel 
zusätzliches CO 2 freisetzt..
klingt logisch für mich.

greetz
hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Also nochmal:
Thema CO2 ist eigentlich einfach, ähnlich wie beim Sauerstoff:
Je wärmer das Wasser, desto weniger Gas kann es binden.

Wird es also wärmer, "perlt" CO2 aus dem Wasser in die Atmosphäre (nicht umgekehrt, dass das CO2 die Atmosphäre wärmer macht!)

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass momentan der Anteil des aus Ozeanen "ausperlenden" CO2 ca. 10 mal höher ist, als alles was die gesamte Biomasse (also inkl. Menschen und deren industrieller CO2 - Ausstoss).

Könnt Ihr Euch ja mal ausrechnen, was eine Verringerung des menschlichen Anteils um 50% da ausmachen würde - rein gar nix....

Oder, wie ich in diesem Falle zu sagen pflege:
Panikmache um mehr Kohle für die Klimaforscher rauszuholen (schöner Vergleich, Kohle rausholen bei Klimaforschern :--)))


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Genau das fehlte mir noch, das nagte an meinem Hinterkopf.
Das ist der wirkliche Zusammenhang warum es ERST wärmer wird und DANN das CO2 steigt. Danke Thomas.
Wie gesagt: unser Anteil ist lächerlich gering. Wenn wir alle sofort aufhören irgendwas zu verbrennen und nicht mehr Auto fahren und uns auch noch CO2 frei kompostieren würden, dann wäre der Einfluss im 1-stelligen Prozentbereich oder weniger. Wir können überhaupt nichts tun, unser Anteil ist im vergleich zu den wahnsinnigen Mengen in den Meeren winzigst.

Drum: nicht alles was logisch wirkt ist auch wahr. Die Propaganda Maschine gibt sich ja schliesslich Mühe ihren Stuss logisch aufzubaun.


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

naja  
also mühlkoppe hat n link angehängt über C02
und  meeresfauna in bezug auf austoss bzw.
 zusammenhang und
da lese ich etwas ganz anderes...|kopfkrat

jetzt können wir uns darüber streiten welche wissenschaftler recht haben und welche nicht.
(wobei ich wiederum sage, dass die meisten den standpunkt
vom einfluss unseres einleitens von Co2 teilen)

"habe ich irgendwo gelesen " überzeugt mich jedoch nicht.


greetz
hans


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

der hier ist auch nicht schlecht:
http://www.fehler-der-wissenschaft.de/
http://www.dieneueepoche.com/articles/2007/05/16/120128.html
die propaganda gibts in beide Richtungen 

Schön einfach erklärt für Banausen wie mich ist es hier wie ich finde.
http://www.konrad-fischer-info.de/7klima.htm  <-----------*unbedingt lesen*


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nochmal, ganz einfach:
Es gibt mehr CO2 in der Atmosphäre *nachdem * es wärmer wurde (ausperlen aus dem Meer), und nicht es wird wärmer, weil es mehr CO2 gibt.

Ist doch auch logisch:
Wenn das Wasser nicht mehr das CO2 binden kann, muss es ja zwangsläufig in die Atmosphäre.

Und nachdem mehr als zwei Drittel der Welt mit Meeren bedeckt sind, woher kommt das dann wohl?

Bzw. kam, denn das hat die Klimaforschung (bzw. ein Teil von denen, ich maße mir ja nicht  zu burteilen wer Recht hat) ja auch inzwischen "bewiesen" (Norberts "Bohrkerne"), dass zuerst immer die Klimaererwämung da war, unds dann erst der CO2 - Anstieg.

*Einfacher Versuch für zu Hause:*
Sprudel (ist ja auch das "gefährliche" CO2 als "Sprudelgas" drin, CO2 ist ja nix anderes als Kohlensäure):
Macht mal ne Flasche aus  dem Kühlschrank auf (immer schön ohne schütteln), und eine, die ne Stunde in der Sonne stand.

Und dann seht ihr sehr schnell, wie Wärme mit der Gasbindefähigkeit von Wasser zusammenhängt...


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

..okay..
und womit erklärt sich dann der proportionale überhöhte
anstieg von temperatur, gletscherschmelze,
in einem vorher noch nicht dagewesen tempo???

meines erachtens durch  die zusätzliche einbringung
von C02 des menschen...
klima schwankungen gabs schon immer,
das ist richtig,
aber in dem maß wie heute, glaube ich nicht an eine
natürliche ursache
(meine meinung)

es sagt ja keiner, dass das meer nicht  das meiste 
davon produziert,
aber der wenn die temperatur weiter steigt 
(dadurch haben wir ja den ganzen schlamassel)
kanns ja eigentlich nur schlimmer werden,
und da kann mir keiner erzählen, das wäre nicht so...

greetz
hans

ps die klimaschwindel story ist ganz nett,
aber da glaube ich doch lieber einem professor
als einer abiturientin


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

http://www.konrad-fischer-info.de/7klima.htm

Hier ists komplett erklärt. Da werden alle Fragen beantwortet.
Genug Quellenangaben sind auch drin, da ist alles belegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> und womit erklärt sich dann der proportionale überhöhte
> anstieg von temperatur, gletscherschmelze,
> in einem vorher noch nicht dagewesen tempo???


Sonenaktivität?
"Normale" Klimaschwankungen (gab schon mehrmals Klimaänderungen innerhalb kürzester Zeit in beide Richtungen, wird nur nicht so gerne drüber geredet)??

Davon ab, zum Thema Wissenschaftler:
Die einen freuen sich, weil das Meerwasser so viel CO2 bindet, die anderen jammern über die "Versauerung" der Meere....


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

deswegen wirds wärmer:




und das ist unser Einfluss auf den CO2 Gehalt:




Der CO2 Gehalt ist übrigens normal, eher untereste Schwelle die Pflanzen brauchen. Es gibt nicht zuviel CO2 in der Atmosphäre.


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> "Normale" Klimaschwankungen (gab schon mehrmals Klimaänderungen innerhalb kürzester Zeit in beide Richtungen, wird nur nicht so gerne drüber geredet)?


 ja ,
und ich bleibe dabei....
nicht in der schnelle und in der intensität wie heute
(proportional zum temperatur -anstieg)


bin raus ,gehe angeln

gr.

hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Wenn gerade die Einflüsse des Wassers nicht berücksichtigt werden, und der Einfluss der eigentlich bedeutungslosen Spurengase in die Höhe gehoben wird, was sind diese Klimamodelle dann überhaupt wert? Sagen sie doch nichts über die Realität aus!
> 
> Diese Modelle gelten aber für die Klimapolitiker als wichtige (und einzige?) Quellen. Das Problem bei der Erforschung der Erderwärmung ist, dass es noch so lange dauern wird, bis die Klimaforscher ihre Hypothesen überprüfen können. Viele von ihnen werden das nicht mehr erleben, da sie mit ihren Forschungen erst am Anfang stehen. Trotzdem wird jetzt schon über das Klima spekuliert und viel Geld damit gemacht...


Mit Einfluss des Wassers ist hier der Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre gemeint. Wasser ist mit ca. 4% in der Atmosphäre vorhanden, CO2 (insgesamt, natürliches plus "menschengemachtes"!!)mit 0,037% (ca 1 % vom Wasserdampf!!).
Aber das bischen CO2 soll mehr Sonne absobieren als das Wasser (vor allem die ca. 3% menschengemachtes CO2 bei einem Gesamtanteil in der Atmosphäre von 0,037%!!)


Schönes Zitat und ganz mein Reden)


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



hans albers schrieb:


> ja ,
> und ich bleibe dabei....
> nicht in der schnelle und in der intensität wie heute
> (proportinal zum temperatur -anstieg)
> ...



Und wenn du wiederkommst bitte den Link anklicken, ich versprech dir ein echtes Erlebnis.
Ich geh jetzt auch angeln


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Meine Oma hat mal gesagt, sie sei auf dem Rasen ausgerutscht und habe sich das Kreuz verrenkt.
Die Sippe stritt sich nun, ob sie auf einem Apfel der vom Baum gefallen war, ausgerutscht ist, oder auf einer Bananenschale, die jemand über den Zaun geschmissen hat.
War´s der Apfel, muss der Baum weg. War´s die Bananenschale, muß der Zaun höher werden. 
Beweise gab es nicht, denn der Rasen war inzwischen gemäht.
Später kam dann heraus, das meine Oma gar nicht ausgerutscht war, sondern nur mehr Aufmerksamkeit wollte. Inzwischen war aber der schöne Baum weg und der Zaun höher. Und dann ist sie später auch tatsächlich ausgrutscht und hat sich wirklich das Kreuz verrenkt. Einfach so. 

Worüber diskutiert ihr hier ?
Egal, ob es stattfindet und warum, ändern *können *wir es nicht.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Klasse Geschichte, Ralle!!!


----------



## Dorschalex (3. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Ich gebe Ralle recht. Wir könns nunmal nicht ändern. Die Dinosaurier sind auch wegen einem Klimawandels (Der Komet hat dazu beigetragen) ausgestorben. Und du kannst mir nicht sagen das die Dinosaurier den CO2 gehalt oder was weiß ich noch für Gase selber verursacht haben, denn sie hatten ja keine Autos oder KKW oder so was.:m

Der Punkt is nämlich: Jede Spezies die auf der Erde lebt oder gelebt hat wird aussterben oder sich weiterentwickeln und sich anpassen. Das sieht man auch an den Veliceraptoren. Das sind die Vorfahren der Vögel. Und man sieht es gab auch Klimaveränderungen während der Mensch auf der Erde lebte. Er hat sich angepasst und lebt weiter. Es leben ja z.B. auch Menschen in kalten Ländern wie Russland, Grönland aber es Leben ja auch Menschen in warmen Ländern wie in Afrika oder Australien. Sie sehen halt nur anders aus, weil sie sich dem Klima angepasst haben. Das wird halt jetzt noch mal passieren und wir werden uns anpassen. Irgendwann wird der Mensch sich ja auch "weiterentwickeln" in weiß der Geier was aber er wird sich weiterentwickeln. Und dann stirbt er irgendwann aus, wie die Dinosaurier.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thix schrieb:


> Und du kannst mir nicht sagen das die Dinosaurier den CO2 gehalt oder was weiß ich noch für Gase selber verursacht haben, denn sie hatten ja keine Autos oder KKW oder so was.:m


Du vergißt die Pfurze und Atemgase, son Dino-Pfurz das ist schon was! :m :q

Bei der ganzen CO2 Diskussion vermisse ich immer Genauigkeit. Wer weiß denn wirklich wie sich das auswirkt? Viel eher ist anhand der ermittelten Naturgeschichte über ca. 500 Mio Jahre doch wohl wahrscheinlich, daß kleinste Änderungen und ganz kleine Faktoren das ausgeklügelte Gleichgewicht aus dem Ungleichgewicht bringen.

Da braucht(e) es nichtmal US Wetterbeeinflussungsversuche durch massive Höhenstrahlen und HAARP.


----------



## Pirat (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



J-son schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab das hier grad' bei Spiegel gefunden...bitter, bitter...
> 
> ...


 
Tja, es geht wohl langsam aber stetig den Bach runter mit Mutter Erde. Ob das mit der Klimaerwärmung zu tun hat muß aber noch erforscht werden.

@ NorbertF: Man kann die Probleme auch wegignorieren. Es wir schon viel Panik gemacht, aber dahinter steckt auch ein wahrer Kern. Soviel Dreck in der Luft, das kann nicht gut sein!!!


----------



## Big Fins (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du vergißt die Pfurze und Atemgase, son Dino-Pfurz das ist schon was! :m :q


Ach was Dino's, ich muss draussen immer ein Warnschild aufstellen wenn's mal wieder Bohneneintopf gibt; "rauchen, schweißen und Bundesumweltminister verboten". |uhoh:

@ hans, es wurde doch schon reichhaltig dokumentiert, warum Proffessoren gerne den Klimawahn betreiben. Ohne reisserische Foschungsobjekte, keine Forschungsgelder. Und Vater Staat nimmt die "Ergebnisse" dankbar an, um so Steuerlasten für die Bürger zu rechtfertigen. Es gibt doch noch soviele andere beisiele für die Verlogenheit der Politik.


----------



## Pirat (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Die Dinos hatten ihre Chance. 300 Millionen Jahre Lang. Die Gattung Homo Sapiens gibt es gerade mal 500.000 Jahre. (in etwa) Die Industrie, in der heutigen Form, seit ungefähr 150 Jahren. In dieser lächerlich kurzen Zeit, gemessen an den 300.000.000 Jahren der Dinos, haben wir doch reichlich viel die Natur zur Sau gemacht. Natürlich gab und gibt es immer wieder Kalt und Warmzeiten. Die Natur verändert sich stetig. Und das Politiker und sonstige Leute ein Intresse an einer ordentlichen Portion Panik haben ist auch klar. Aber das manche den Einfluß des Menschen auf das Klima in den 150 Jahren der Industriealisierung ignorieren geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Das Klima würde sich wahrscheinlich auch ohne unseren Müll verändern, aber ich denke wir tragen dazu bei das es schneller geht und radikaler wird. Ich bin bestimmt kein "Öko" aber man kann doch nicht die Zusammenhänge ignorieren. #q
Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Wie geht der Spruch von dem Indianerhäuptling: Wenn der letzte Baum gefällt ist, das letzte Tier getötet usw, stellen wir fest das man Geld nicht essen kann. Die Fischbestände in den Meeren haben sich wohl auch von allein ausgerottet.|kopfkrat  Tierarten sterben auch ohne menschliches Zutun aus. (Saurier) Aber die Jungs sind nicht ausgestorben weil wir ihnen die Wälder abgeholzt haben oder sie zu 100-tausenden abgeknallt haben. (Bisons in Amerika) Der menschliche Einfluß auf die Natur ist deutlich zu spüren. Warum soll das mit dem Klima anders sein? Soviel Dreck in der Luft, das MUß Folgen haben. Wer das in Abrede stellt erkennt die Zusammenhänge nicht.

Schönen Gruß an alle Boardies!!! Pirat.


----------



## Dorschalex (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Ja das mit den Fischen stimmt schon, die haben sich alle nicht selber ausgerottet. Das war die Überfischung!!! Nehmen wir z.B. den Dorsch. Vor 10, 20 Jahren war es sinnlos nach norwegen zu fahren, man konnte einfach mal auf die Ostsee und dann hattest du schon genug für einen Monat. Das wird mit Norwegen auch passieren. Die Fische werden nach und nach einfach weggefischt. Und dann ist das genauso wie in Deutschland. Ich denk aber zwar das es nicht nur die Überfischung ist, sondern auch die Zerstörung der Lebensräume der Fische und das zerstören der Nahrung!!! 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Big Fins (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Pirat, irgend welche Themen zusammen zu schmeißen bringts auch nicht wirklich. Was hat Klimathematik mit Überfischung zu tun?
Wie soll man es den Klimagaujüngern bloß verständlich machen?!? |kopfkrat
Es passiert, mit oder ohne uns, nee das wäre ja zu einfach. 
Irgend jemand muss ja schuld sein, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Eine wesentlich größere Gefahr als z. B. das CO2 (das man aber leichter bekämpfen kann) sind die ganzen Partikel (Rauch, Ruß, Staub etc.) in der Atmosphäre.

Diese verändern die Wolkenbildung (größere Tropfen, die sich an den Ruß/Staubpartikeln ablagern können), Stichwort hier z. B. "Global Dimming".

Da ist nur die Frage: 
Diese Staub&Rußbildung läßt weniger Sonne/Wärme durch. Hebt das andere menschengemachte Einflüße auf, oder konterkariert es diese sogar oder verstärkt es sie etwa??

Wenn man aber gegen Ruß/Staub etc. vorgehen will, dann wirds richtig eng:
Denn dann muß man den kompletten Verkehr/Industrie wirklich lahmlegen!

Da ist es doch einfacher gegen die 0,000irgendwas% CO2 in der Atmosphäre zu wettern, vor allem dann, wenn man eh weiss, dass die fossilen Brennstoffe bald ausgehen....


----------



## Pirat (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Pirat, irgend welche Themen zusammen zu schmeißen bringts auch nicht wirklich. Was hat Klimathematik mit Überfischung zu tun?
> Wie soll man es den Klimagaujüngern bloß verständlich machen?!? |kopfkrat
> Es passiert, mit oder ohne uns, nee das wäre ja zu einfach.
> Irgend jemand muss ja schuld sein, oder?


 
Ich schmeiße ja nicht irgend welche Themen zusammen. Ich wollte den Einfluß des Menschen auf die Umwelt darlegen. Lies dir nochmal meinen 1. Beitrag durch. Ich hab da noch was ergänzt.
Ich denke wir beschleunigen den ganzen Prozess des Klimawandels.

Ein "Klimagaujünger" bin ich bestimmt nicht. Aber gewisse Zusammenhänge muß man sehen.


----------



## Pirat (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine wesentlich größere Gefahr als z. B. das CO2 (das man aber leichter bekämpfen kann) sind die ganzen Partikel (Rauch, Ruß, Staub etc.) in der Atmosphäre.
> 
> Diese verändern die Wolkenbildung (größere Tropfen, die sich an den Ruß/Staubpartikeln ablagern können), Stichwort hier z. B. "Global Dimming".
> 
> ...


 
@Thomas9904: Ich rede ja nicht nur von CO2. Ich rede von dem ganzen Müll den wir in die Luft blasen. Alle Zusammenhänge sind ja noch nicht erforscht aber das die Gesammtheit der Luftverschmutzung Einfluß auf das Klima hat ist heute schon klar.  |wavey:


----------



## Pirat (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thix schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Fischen stimmt schon, die haben sich alle nicht selber ausgerottet. Das war die Überfischung!!! Nehmen wir z.B. den Dorsch. Vor 10, 20 Jahren war es sinnlos nach norwegen zu fahren, man konnte einfach mal auf die Ostsee und dann hattest du schon genug für einen Monat. Das wird mit Norwegen auch passieren. Die Fische werden nach und nach einfach weggefischt. Und dann ist das genauso wie in Deutschland. Ich denk aber zwar das es nicht nur die Überfischung ist, sondern auch die Zerstörung der Lebensräume der Fische und das zerstören der Nahrung!!!
> 
> Gruß Alex


 
Du sagst es!!!#6|wavey:


----------



## Dart (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Das wir nur einen bescheidenen Beitrag zum eigenen Untergang beitragen, ist sehr umstritten. Sicherlich wird die Natur genügend Wege finden, das Evolution auch ohne Menschen stattfindet, evt. auch in einer sinnvolleren Form. Das bleibt sinnfreie Spekulation.
Im hier und jetzt werden wir nur darüber nachdenken und dementsprechend handeln können, was dem Klimawandel nicht zusätzlich unterstützt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## hans albers (4. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> im hier und jetzt werden wir nur darüber nachdenken und dementsprechend handeln können, was dem Klimawandel nicht zusätzlich unterstützt.




|good:
mit einem satz alles gesagt...

greetz
hans


----------



## Pirat (5. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Dart schrieb:


> Das wir nur einen bescheidenen Beitrag zum eigenen Untergang beitragen, ist sehr umstritten. Sicherlich wird die Natur genügend Wege finden, das Evolution auch ohne Menschen stattfindet, evt. auch in einer sinnvolleren Form. Das bleibt sinnfreie Spekulation.
> Im hier und jetzt werden wir nur darüber nachdenken und dementsprechend handeln können, was dem Klimawandel nicht zusätzlich unterstützt.
> Gruss Reiner


 
|good:  Genau das habe ich gemeint. So sehe ich das auch.#6

Pirat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Im hier und jetzt werden wir nur darüber nachdenken und dementsprechend handeln können, was dem Klimawandel nicht zusätzlich unterstützt.


Und wenn sich da glorreichen Wissenschaftler nur mal einig wären, würde das auch Sinn machen....


----------



## Pirat (5. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn sich da glorreichen Wissenschaftler nur mal einig wären, würde das auch Sinn machen....


 

Darüber zu reden und zu forschen macht schon Sinn. Das es zu diesem Thema Pro und Kontra gibt ist klar. Aber besser vom schlimmst möglichen Fall ausgehen , als garnichts machen.#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Das meinte ich anfangs mit "gegenteiligen Darstellungen"...

Beide Diskussionsparteien liefern gute Argumente und belegen diese durch Forschungsarbeiten renomierter Institute. Da kann man sich jetzt eins aussuchen das besser in sein Weltbild passt und sich für schwarz oder weiß entscheiden. Aber irgendwie liegt mir sowas gar nicht...

Schön fand ich den Vergleich mit der Wettervorhersage für 3 Tage (weiß jetzt nichtmehr von wem). Die Zusammenhänge sind imho immernoch zu komplex, dass wir behaupten könnten sie zu verstehen und sichere Aussagen treffen zu können. Einzelne Faktoren werden erforscht, dann schließt man daraus auf alles andere (interpoliert die Daten in übertriebenem Maße), mutmaßt noch ein bisschen, passt ein paar Modelle und zugehörige Grafiken an, führt solange Messungen durch, bis diese dann zu der Vermutung passen usw. .... Und dadurch dass so viele (auf beiden Seiten) das Thema einfach nur für Propaganda missbrauchen wird es auch nicht leichter echtes Wissen zu diesem Thema zu schaffen! (Ich meine jetzt nicht hier im AB!)

flo


----------



## Dart (5. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Beide Diskussionsparteien liefern gute Argumente und belegen diese durch Forschungsarbeiten renomierter Institute. Da kann man sich jetzt eins aussuchen das besser in sein Weltbild passt und sich für schwarz oder weiß entscheiden. Aber irgendwie liegt mir sowas gar nicht...


Und wir kleinen fleissigen Arbeitsbienen, werden auch nur den Erkenntnisstand haben, der uns zugewiesen und zugestanden wird.
Lasst uns lieber Angeln gehen, da können wir mit eigenem Geschick etwas beeinflussen
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pirat (5. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Das meinte ich anfangs mit "gegenteiligen Darstellungen"...
> 
> Beide Diskussionsparteien liefern gute Argumente und belegen diese durch Forschungsarbeiten renomierter Institute. Da kann man sich jetzt eins aussuchen das besser in sein Weltbild passt und sich für schwarz oder weiß entscheiden. Aber irgendwie liegt mir sowas gar nicht...
> 
> ...


 
Gutes Posting!!!
Beide Seiten finden genau das raus was sie rausfinden wollen. Und das Ergebnisse zur Propaganda mißbraucht ist traurig aber wahr.Da muß sich jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden. Und meine hab ich hier dargelegt. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein "Ökoheini" oder so, aber man macht sich so seine Gedanken.
Alles wird gut!!!#6

MfG Der Pirat.


----------



## Big Fins (5. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Seltsam ist eigentlich nur, das sich unsere KFZ Steuer am CO² Ausstoß orientiert, was gerade ältere Auto's benachteiligt. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Seltsam ist eigentlich nur, das sich unsere KFZ Steuer am CO² Ausstoß orientiert, was gerade ältere Auto's benachteiligt. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.



Nicht nur das...auch zukunftsweisende Technologie wird dadurch behindert. Turbo Benziner zB bringen viel Leitung aus wenig Sprit (meiner 290 PS bei 11 Liter, nen 100PSler kriegst mit 5 Liter hin). Aber sie haben viel CO2 Ausstoss-
Dieselaustos kosten zwar viel KFZ Steuer aber der Sprit ist künstlich billiger gestellt, so dass ausgerechnet Vielfahrer Diesel wählen und die Umwelt mit wirklich schädlichem Ruß vollmüllen.
Tja...seltsame Sache so ein Politikerhirn.


----------



## LocalPower (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> deswegen wirds wärmer:



Lustiges Diagramm :q 
Frag mich nur wie man im 16. Jhd. die einfallende Infrarotstrahlung gemessen haben will?! |kopfkrat
Oder ist zu dem Diagramm auch erklärt woher die dargestellten Werte stammen?


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Lustiges Diagramm :q
> Frag mich nur wie man im 16. Jhd. die einfallende Infrarotstrahlung gemessen haben will?! |kopfkrat
> Oder ist zu dem Diagramm auch erklärt woher die dargestellten Werte stammen?



Ja ist erklärt. Steht alles in dem Artikel den ich verlinkt habe.


----------



## LocalPower (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nein ist nicht erklärt!
Es wird lediglich einmal im Abschnitt 2.1.5 Absatz 1 auf diese Grafik verwiesen:



> Weiterhin spielt die Wärmespeicherfähigkeit der Ozeane eine wesentliche Rolle beim globalen Klima. Weil die solare Infrarotstrahlung seit 300 Jahren steigt, wird es also auch wärmer. (Grafik (8) im Anhang)


Im Anhang folgt dann das Diagramm auch ohne weitere Erläuterung...
Bestreite ja nicht das diese "alten Werte" durch Messung anderer Parameter (Eisbohrkerne etc) interpoliert werden könnten. Nur interessiert mich halt genau wie das geschehen ist 

Edith^^: hab was gefunden...Danke. Schau ich mir mal genauer an...
Für mich als Astronomiebegeisterter sehr interessant.




> Das Isotop Beryllium 10 kann zur Bestimmung der früheren Sonneneinstrahlung genutzt werden.


http://lch.web.psi.ch/analytic/members/alumni/diplom_stefanie_knuesel.pdf


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Ok, ich hab die Quellenangabe unter der Grafik gemeint, aber du bist eh grad selber am recherchieren 
Würde mich interessieren was du denkst wenn du es gelesen hast.


----------



## Gummischuh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Moin Norbert,

also, ....einen durch und durch seriösen Eindruck hinterlassen die von Dir eingestellten Links bei mir nicht wirklich.

An den "Schaltstellen" der "Neuen Epoche" sitzen Chinesen.
Konrad Sowieso scheint mir nach weiterer Recherche mehr als umstritten zu sein, und auf den "Fehlern der Wissenschaft" macht jemand Werbung für seinen Freund, der sowas wie'n perpetuum mobile erfunden haben will, welches aus CO2, Sauerstoff und 'ner geheimen Geheimzutat, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ohne Energiezufuhr wieder Kohlenstoff herstellt.

Nee, also diese Quellen sind mehr als zweifelhaft.

Ebenso, wie 11 Liter für'n 300PS Schiff. ......Denn man kann keinen Drittelmix mit der Höchstleistung in Verbindung bringen.
Wenn Du die 300PS forderst, müsste der Verbrauch wohl weit über 20 Liter liegen.......?
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man in diesem Zusammenhang nüscht vonner CO2-Problematik wissen will, weil das Fahren von CO2-Schleudern dann richtig teuer werden könnte.
Würde es mich betreffen, dann würde ich vielleicht auch dort schauen, wo man mich bestätigt|rolleyes.

Die KFZ Steuer finde ich im Übrigen auch daneben. Bestraft werden die Wenigfahrer, weshalb ich dafür bin, die KFZ-Steuer abzuschaffen und auf den Benzinpreis umzulegen.
Könnte mir auch sowas wie einen privaten Emissionshandel vorstellen.
Jeder bekommt ein gewisses, von mir aus steuerbefreites Kontingent an "Problembrennstoffen". Alles was darüber hinaus verbrannt wird, wird mit 'ner Art Luxussteuer belegt, oder er kauft sich die Lizenz zum Umweltverpesten und Rohstoffverbraten von denen, die sie nicht ausnutzen. ......Denn, warum sollten Fussgänger und Fahrradfahrer für Straßen etc. blechen, die sie nicht/kaum nutzen ?
So würde der Umweltfrefler in die Pflicht genommen, und der, der sich umweltfreundlich verhält würde belohnt. Zumal es ja nicht nur um Schadstoffe, sondern auch um die Schonung der Recourcen geht. Denn Fakt ist ja, dass, wenn einer 15 Liter auf 100 km verbraucht, damit drei Leute die gleiche Strecke fahren könnten, bzw. die Menge dreimal so lange hält.

Wünsche Euch allen 'ne geschmeidige Woche.

#h


----------



## Dart (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Die KFZ Steuer finde ich im Übrigen auch daneben. Bestraft werden die Wenigfahrer, weshalb ich dafür bin, die KFZ-Steuer abzuschaffen und auf den Benzinpreis umzulegen.


Wow?????|bigeyes
Noch mehr Steuern auf den Benzinpreis???
Wir zahlen doch eh in Europa rund das dreifache wie in den USA oder in den asiatischen Ländern, und kaufen die Soße zum gleichen Preis:g.  Den CO2-Ausstoss interessiert dabei niemanden wirklich, weil fürstliche Gewinne erzielt werden, die KFZ-Steuer ist da nur noch ein weiterer Schlag ins Gesicht.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Die KFZ Steuer finde ich im Übrigen auch daneben. Bestraft werden die Wenigfahrer, weshalb ich dafür bin, die KFZ-Steuer abzuschaffen und auf den Benzinpreis umzulegen.
> Könnte mir auch sowas wie einen privaten Emissionshandel vorstellen.
> Jeder bekommt ein gewisses, von mir aus steuerbefreites Kontingent an "Problembrennstoffen". Alles was darüber hinaus verbrannt wird, wird mit 'ner Art Luxussteuer belegt, oder er kauft sich die Lizenz zum Umweltverpesten und Rohstoffverbraten von denen, die sie nicht ausnutzen.


 

Au ja, das find ich prima. Weißt Du, ich bin selbstständig und fahre viel, sehr viel. Mir macht das ja nix aus, wenn die Spritkosten sich verdoppeln, denn ich schlag das einfach auf den Preis meiner Produkt auf. Die anderen übrigens auch. 
OK, Du musst dann für Deine Birkenstocklatschen das doppelte zahlen, aber das ist mir ja egal. 

Lasst uns in Deutschland, ja von mir aus in ganz Europa echt mal was tun gegen die böse Umweltverschmutzung. Das dann die ganze Industrie abwandert in Staaten die nicht so ruinöse Ideen haben ist doch toll. Zig Millionen arbeitslose haben kein Geld für Sprit, also ein Dopplereffekt sozusagen. Das nutzt zwar nix, weil Indien, China und die USA 1000mal mehr in die Luft blasen als wir " einsparen " aber dann waren wir wenigstens nicht schuld.

Ralf


----------



## Gummischuh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hi Dart !

Nee, nicht noch mehr. .....Auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass das bei einer Umlegung geschen könnte. Aber warum soll ein Fußgänger die Autofahrer subventionieren ?
Geht mir auch weniger darum zu bestrafen, sondern darum, umweltfreundliches- und vor allem recourchenschonendes Verhalten auch mal zu belohnen.


----------



## Dart (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Geht mir auch weniger darum zu bestrafen, sondern darum, umweltfreundliches- und vor allem recourchenschonendes Verhalten auch mal zu belohnen.


Die Art der Belohnung hat Ralle schon treffend formuliert
Egal wie wr darüber denken...wir haben keinen Einfluss und sind der Profitgier ausgeliefert. Irgendwo her, muss die Kohle schliesslich kommen die Jahrzehnte lang sinnlos verprasst wurde.|rolleyes
Aus dem Industriestandort Deutschland kann Vadder Staat kaum noch Gewinne ziehen.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gummischuh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hallo Ralf !

Das hab' ich mir gedacht das so etwas kimmt, dachte mir in meiner Naivität jedoch, dass man sich nach dem Wort Luxussteuer denken könne, dass ich gewerblichen Verkehr gesondert betrachte. .........Hiermit geschehen.
Gleiches dachte ich mir in Bezug auf Staaten. Is' klar, dass das weit über eine nationale Aufgabe hinaus geht.
Was aber alles nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass das Öl knapp wird. Und je mehr wir verbraten, desto eher wird das der Fall sein. Von daher wird Dein Szenario so oder so eintreten.

Was hast Du gegen eine gerechte Verteilung von Emissionsrechten und knapper werdenden Rohstoffen ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf !
> 
> 
> Was hast Du gegen eine gerechte Verteilung von Emissionsrechten und knapper werdenden Rohstoffen ?


 
Ganz einfach, es würde nicht funktionieren. Eine kleine Anzahl gewiefter Geschäftemacher werden damit blödsinnig reich und der kleine Mann zahlt. 

Und erneut: Es bringt nix. Die Menschen werden immer mehr, wollen essen, Auto fahren, Fernsehen kucken und, und, und... 
Wenn in der Natur Ressourcen kanpp werden, verringert sich die Anzahl der davon abhängegen Arten von ganz alleine.
Nur wir Menschen bilden da eine Ausnahme, weil wir es herauszögern können. Noch ! 
Zum Thema Klimawandel siehe meine vorherigen postings.

Ralf


----------



## Big Fins (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> So würde der Umweltfrefler in die Pflicht genommen, und der, der sich umweltfreundlich verhält würde belohnt. Zumal es ja nicht nur um Schadstoffe, sondern auch um die Schonung der Recourcen geht. Denn Fakt ist ja, dass, wenn einer 15 Liter auf 100 km verbraucht, damit drei Leute die gleiche Strecke fahren könnten, bzw. die Menge dreimal so lange hält.


Es gibt Leute, die nicht mit der Qualität eines VW Fox zufrieden sind, lieber X Klassen höherwertiger. Mir würde es gefallen, drunter eine Brennstoffzelle zu haben. Da kann ich aber wenig dran machen.
ZUm anderen, der Sprit ist schon extrem besteuert mit ca 75%. Wer viel tankt zahlt auch viel Steuer. 
Übrigends, Gehwege und Radwege werden von wem bezahlt, na? Rischtisch, vom Autofahrer durch die KFZ Steuer.
Und dann finde ich es eine Sauerei, wenn Radfahrer nicht den gut ausgebauten Radweg nutzen, sondern aus stinkender Faulheit auf der Straße fahren, schön parallel zum gut ausgebauten Radweg.


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die nicht mit der Qualität eines VW Fox zufrieden sind, lieber X Klassen höherwertiger. Mir würde es gefallen, drunter eine Brennstoffzelle zu haben. Da kann ich aber wenig dran machen.
> ZUm anderen, der Sprit ist schon extrem besteuert mit ca 75%. Wer viel tankt zahlt auch viel Steuer.
> Übrigends, Gehwege und Radwege werden von wem bezahlt, na? Rischtisch, vom Autofahrer durch die KFZ Steuer.
> Und dann finde ich es eine Sauerei, wenn Radfahrer nicht den gut ausgebauten Radweg nutzen, sondern aus stinkender Faulheit auf der Straße fahren, schön parallel zum gut ausgebauten Radweg.



So schauts wohl aus. Ich würde auch lieber mit Wasserstoff fahren, kommt aber aufgrund der Konzerne erst wenns Öl alle ist.
In dem Sinne: Gummi geben, dann gehts schneller #h


----------



## Gummischuh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Hallihallo

"Eine kleine Anzahl gewiefter Geschäftemacher werden damit blödsinnig reich und der kleine Mann zahlt"........., das ist doch eher genau das was JETZT passiert. Deswegen haben wir ja die ganzen Miseren.

Im Moment sind wir vielleicht noch in der glücklichen Lage, uns Zeit für die Lösung von Problemen zu nehmen. Aber die Zeit läuft schon arg gegen Ende. Irgendwann wird uns Mutter Erde aber eindringlicher nach den Hausaufgaben fragen, und dann MÜSSEN die Antworten da sein.
Wenn wir zu viel getan haben, wird es sie nicht stören. Tun wir zu wenig, dann gibt's in jedem Fall die 6.
Von daher ist ein starres Verharren vor den Aufgaben, wie die Maus vor 'ner Schlange, einfach nicht klug.
Ich sehe auch nicht, dass die Menschen, sozusagen gottgegeben, von fossilen Brennstoffen abhängig wären. Genau genommen waren das nicht einmal die Neanderthaler.
Sicherlich wird auch die Bevölkerung zunehmen, aber das Problem sind erstmal doch nicht wir an sich, sondern unser Tun.
Und dort wo die Bevölkerungsexplosion abgeht, dort steigt nicht zwangsläufig der Recourcenverbrauch explosionsartig. Das trifft eher auf "westlich orientierte" Länder zu. ...Ob die mit 10 oder 20 Leuten inner Blechhütte hocken; ...mehr verheizen müssense deswegen bspw. nicht........oder haste schon mal 'nen Slum-Bewohner mit Zweitwagen gesehen :g?

In dem Zusammenhang finde ich Deinen Verschreiber(?) geradezu genial, von wegen, der Mensch könne sein Menschseindürfen noch heraus-, anstatt hinauszögern, denn die Probleme machen wir uns meist selbst, bevor wir übers Lösenmüssen jammern dürfen.

Aber davon ab, ......allzu viel Hoffnung auf Veränderung(swillen) besteht wohl tatsächlich nicht, da die wo an den Schalthebeln sitzen, also die Macht zur Veränderung hätten, die Geschäftemacher nicht gerade Feinde nennen.
Am Ende holt sich, wie schon in der Steinzeit, der Stärkste den Rest, und das wohl wieder mit der Keule.

Die CO2-Diskussion ist zumindest schon mal geeignet, um uns massiver als wie bisher, mit der Nase auf uns selbst und auf die potenziellen Folgen unseres Verhaltens und unseres Seins zu stoßen.
Mal gucken, ob die paar Gramm Schmalz in der Birne, auf die wir so stolz sind, in der Lage sind, uns vor uns selbst zu schützen............oder sinds vielleicht doch nur die Geschäftemacher....???

Einen schönen Abend wünsch' ich in die Runde


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Das trifft eher auf "westlich orientierte" Länder zu. ...Ob die mit 10 oder 20 Leuten inner Blechhütte hocken; ...mehr verheizen müssense deswegen bspw. nicht........oder haste schon mal 'nen Slum-Bewohner mit Zweitwagen gesehen :g?


 
Das ist nicht nur ein wenig überheblich, Du verkennst auch die Situation. China und Indien sind die kommenden Industriestaaten. Die wagen es doch tatsächlich, aus ihren Blechhütten rauszukommen. 
Und wenn nur die Hälfte von denen in Zukunft ein Auto fährt.................

Ralf


----------



## Gummischuh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

@ bigFins

....."Mir würde es gefallen, drunter eine Brennstoffzelle zu haben. Da kann ich aber wenig dran machen......"
Jain, denn produziert wird, was sich verkauft. Dummerweise setzt man mit jedem Kauf irgendwie auch immer ein Signal.

......"der Sprit ist schon extrem besteuert mit ca 75%.".........
Das ist schon richtig. Liegt aber wohl daran, das Steuern selten, oder vielleicht auch gar nie zweckgebunden sind, alles in einem Topf verrührt wird, um dann mit beiden Händen aus dem Fenster geworfen zu werden.
Man kann auch nicht an einer Schraube allein drehen. Das ist klar. Da müssen einige grundlegenden Dinge anders laufen, wenn hinten etwas herauskommen soll.
Wenn Du ein gewisses Kontingent an Treibstoff günstig erhältst, und ein Weiteres teurer erwerben müsstest, dann käme Dich der Sprit im Durchschnitt, ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis von "Muss- und Funfahrten" vorausgesetzt, nicht unbedingt teurer.

...." Übrigends, Gehwege und Radwege werden von wem bezahlt, na? Rischtisch, vom Autofahrer durch die KFZ Steuer.".......
Soll'n die etwa aufe Audobahn fahren ?|rolleyes

@Norbert

.........."Ich würde auch lieber mit Wasserstoff fahren, kommt aber aufgrund der Konzerne erst wenns Öl alle ist"........
Wird wohl so sein. Die Mineralölmafia ist in Autos investiert und umgekehrt. Da gefährdet keiner dem Anderen das gut bis sehr gut laufende Geschäft.
.......Oooooooder, ........die Leute sind tatsächlich zu dämlich, um die Technik zu beherrschen. ......So 40 Jahre nach der Mondlandung.

......."Gummi geben, dann gehts schneller"............
Knallkopp


----------



## Gummischuh (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nee, die Situation is' mir schon klar, Ralf. Nur hier wird wohl einer von einem Auto fahren, und in Indien einer von Zehn.

Aber vielleicht passiert folgendes:

Die Luft in den Städten wird noch schlechter, dass aus der Not heraus, die ersten brauch- und bezahlbaren Brennstoffzellenfahrzeuge  in China entwickelt (mit welchen Mitteln auch immer) und produziert werden, noch ehe unsere Elite ihren satten Hintern hochbekommt.

.......Frage............: .....Wozu brauch ich teure Brennstoffzellentechnik, wenn ich Wasserstoff extern erzeugen und tanken könnte ? In beiden Fällen kommt hinten Wasser raus.
Will man uns 'n X für'n U vormachen, damit wir auch alle brav teure Technik kaufen,
oder entstehen dadurch unerwünschte Nebenverbindungen middem Luftstickstoff oder den Schadstoffen in der Luft, was man nicht in den Griff kriegt ?


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> ......."Gummi geben, dann gehts schneller"............
> Knallkopp



Jo war natürlich n Joke, aber auf ich hab dein Posting davor halt nicht ernstgenommen, das war zu wüst.
Verbräuche werden nunmal im Drittelmix angegeben und mein Turbo braucht wirklich nur 11 Liter und hat 300 PS. Klar braucht er im Overboost eher 30 Liter, es zählt der Schnitt. Ein 3L Lupo brauch auch min. 10 bei Vollgas. Mein anderer Wagen mit 260 PS braucht 4 Liter mehr, das istn Sauger. Das wäre schon ne gute Sache mehr Turbos zu verbaun auch bei den kleineren Motoren. Leider ist unsere Abgasnorm etwas wirr und arbeitet dem entgegen. 
Auch dein Spruch mit "mehr Steuern auf Sprit" ist ein bissl Unsinn. Sind ja schon 75% vom Preis Steuern und ich kann nicht erkennen dass das irgendwem hilft ausser dem Staatssäckel.
Und last but not least schädigst du damit jeden, auch die Wirtschaft massiv. Die die Kohle haben störts eh nicht, die fahren weiter, freun sich höchstens dass die Strasse leerer ist. Ist so.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nur zum Verständniss: Deine Argumentation ist im Grunde nicht falsch, nur bezogen auf die Umweltauswirkungen quasi bedeutungslos.




Gummischuh schrieb:


> Nee, die Situation is' mir schon klar, Ralf. Nur hier wird wohl einer von einem Auto fahren, und in Indien einer von Zehn.
> 
> Deutschland hat ca. 83 Mio Einwohner. Nehmen wir an jeder hat statistisch gesehen ein Auto. China hat 1,3 Milliarden Einwohner, Indien 1,1 Milliarden. Fährt dort in Zukunft nur jeder 10te ein Auto, so sind das 240 Mio Autos , die betankt sein wollen. Die dreifache Menge an Autos, die Deutschland hat.
> Hinzu kommen nicht einschätzbare Menge an LKW´s für die allgemeine Logistik. Ganz zu schweigen von allen anderen Erdölprodukten und dem allgemeinen Energiebedarf. Afrika mit seinen 924 Mio Einwohnern lassen wir erst mal außen vor.
> ...


 
Drum sage ich, es ist sinnlos. 

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Ja natürlich, schon seit Jahrzehnten. Wir sind längst in der Lage, Autoreifen zu bauen die quasi keinen Verschleiß haben, Glühbirnen, die nie kaputt gehen, etc. pp.
> Warum tun wir´s nicht ? Wegen Geld. Geld für die Fabriken und Geld für die Leute die darin arbeiten. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele wirkungsvolle Energiesparpatente in den Tresoren der Ölmultis schlummern. Geld regiert die Welt. Das ist alles.



Absolut richtig.
Am FLughafen in München zB fahren die Busse schon seit Anfang an mit Wasserstoff. Das geht längst.
Die Amis haben schon ausgerechnet wieviel sie investieren müssen um ihren kompletten Verkehr mit Wasserstoff laufen zu lassen. Wäre machbar.
Nur die Ölmultis sperren. 
Ich sehs also gelassen wenn das Öl erstmal quasi alle ist, erst dann wird sich anderes durchsetzen. Ist zwar dumm, aber leider nicht änderbar.


----------



## Dart (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur ein wenig überheblich, Du verkennst auch die Situation. China und Indien sind die kommenden Industriestaaten. Die wagen es doch tatsächlich, aus ihren Blechhütten rauszukommen.
> Und wenn nur die Hälfte von denen in Zukunft ein Auto fährt.................
> 
> Ralf


Man sollte vor allen Dingen daran denken, das Klimaanlagen und Kühlschränke allerfeinste Co2-Schleudern sind, und damit sind die Subtropen und Tropen zugepflastert, die Auto's und Flugzeuge tun ihr übriges, die Industrie wird wohl der Hauptübeltäter sein. 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Lengjäger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Ich weiß nicht warum sich einige Probleme mit der Tatsache haben, dass CO2 klimaerwärmwend wirkt.

Es stimmt schon, wie NorbertF schreibt, dass der CO"-Gehalt *nach* einer Wärmeperide ansteigt aus besagten Gründen:

*Szenario1:*

Etwas mehr Wärme(natürliche Schwankung kommt immerwieder mal vor, Sonnenaktivität) -> mehr Pflanzenwachstum (entscheiden sind hier gar nicht mal die Landpflanzen, sondern pflanzliches Plankton der Meere)  -> mehr CO2-> mehr Wachstum -> CO2 wird duch Wachstum gebunden (auch hier spielt pflanzliches Plankton, die entscheidene Rolle, vor allem die Kalkbildner) -> CO2 pendelt sich wieder ein

Nu ist das Obengenannte allerdings das besagte mehr oder weniger geschlossene System.

Was passiert wenn extern Faktoren geändert werden, z.B. CO2.
*Szenario2:*
Es gibt viele Beispiele der Erdgeschichte, da stimmt es nicht mehr, dass erst die Wärme kam, dann das CO2.

Es gab immmer wieder Zeiten, in denen der CO2-Gehalt in kurzer Zeit durch Vulkanismus massiv erhöht wurde. 
Folge hiervon, und das läßt sich ebenfalls gut belegen, ist ein deutlich stärkerer Temperaturanstieg als der "natürliche" obengenannte. (Auch wenn es Zweifler gibt CO2 ist tatsächlich ein Treibhausgas)
Die Meere erwärmen recht stark -> CO2-Bidekapazität geht in die Knie -> a) CO2 steigt noch stärker, b) marines Plankton mag so warme Temperaturen gar nicht, Photosyntheserate sinkt-> als Folge des  hohen atmossphärischen CO2-Gehalts wird jedoch doch eine nicht unbedeutende Menge in den Meeren gebunden, als Kohlensäure-> pH-Wert sinkt-> kalkbildendes Phytoplanktonstirbt ab -> und der ganze Effekt verstärkt sich.

Vereinfacht habe ich den Mechanismus aufgeführt, der dem Ende einiger Erdzeitalter und den dazugehörigen Massensterben zugrunde gelegt wird (häufig noch angereichert mit diversen Meteoriteneinschlägen)

Was ich sagen will ist, dass der CO2-Gehalt, eine Auswirkung auf die Temperaturen hat.

Ob die Erde in der Lage ist das zu kompensieren (Szenario 1) oder ob das ganze aus dem Ruder läuft (Szenario 2) kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> (Auch wenn es Zweifler gibt CO2 ist tatsächlich ein Treibhausgas)


Dass das entsprechende Wirkung haben kann, bezweifle ich nicht.
Dass die übermäßig groß ist bei einem Gesamtanteil von ca. 0,003irgendwas% an der Atmosphäre, bezweifle ich dann doch.

Auch Wasser in der Atmosphäre heizt diese auf und ist mit ca. 4% in der Atmosphäre vertreten (also das zigfache vom CO2) - also bloß keine Wasserstoffautos )))

Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Ruß/Staubpartikeln, die dafür sorgen dass die Wassertropfen in den Wolken größer werden, und, und, und....

Und dann will mir so ein Wissenschaftler erzählen, dass gerade die 0,00irgendwas% CO2 der Hauptübeltäter sind?? 

Hauptübeltäter (so man das so nennen will) sind einfach ca. 3 - 4 Milliarden Menschen zuviel...


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Ja Szenario 2 ist besorgniserregend, nur sprechen die Mengenverhältnisse auch da eine deutliche Sprache: wenn das eintritt haben wir sowieso keine Chance, selbst wenn wir sofort alle Energieerzeugung komplett einstellen. Es macht nur einen winzigen Bruchteil aus.
Soweit ich das sehe haben wir im Moment auch gar keinen hohen CO2 Gehalt in der Atmosphäre, sondern eher einen ziemlich niedrigen, oder liege ich da falsch? Das habe ich zumindest gelesen. Der CO2 Gehalt liegt im unteres Bedreich dessen was Pflanzen brauchen um überhaupt wachsen zu können, erdgeschichtlich war der Gehalt fast immer höher als jetzt.
Ich glaube also genau wie Thomas wirklich nicht dass man es am CO2 festmachen kann. Da muss schon noch mehr / was anderes sein. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Der CO2 Gehalt liegt im unteres Bedreich dessen was Pflanzen brauchen um überhaupt wachsen zu können, erdgeschichtlich war der Gehalt fast immer höher als jetzt.


Richtig - aber das passt ja nicht so ins Weltbild )


----------



## Lengjäger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe haben wir im Moment auch gar keinen hohen CO2 Gehalt in der Atmosphäre, sondern eher einen ziemlich niedrigen, oder liege ich da falsch?



Mit Sicherheit kann man sagen, dass in den letzten 420.000 Jahren der CO2-Durchschnitt bei 280ppm lag, Spitzenwerte bei ca. 300ppm (diesen Spitzenwerten ging tatsächlich immer eine Temperaturerhöhung voraus). 
Wahrscheinlich lagen die Werte in den letzten 20Mio Jahren in diesem Bereich.
Heute liegen wir bei knapp 400ppm, d.h. auf jedenfall deutlich höher als in den vergangenen 420.000 Jahren und wahrscheinlich höher als in den letzten 20 Mio Jahren.

Dieser Anstieg beginnt Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts und beschleunigt sich seit den 50er Jahren drastisch (parallel dazu übrigens auch die Jahresmitteltemperatur).

Und das ist halt der Punkt der für einen Klimaeinfluß des CO2 spricht. Es gibt keine zeitliche Verschiebung zwischen Erwärmung und CO2-Anstieg, wie es bisher der Fall war, sonder beides läuft in einem engen Zeitfenster paralell.

Klar, das kann Zufall sein, aber die Indizien sprechen doch eher dafür, dass es in einem Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Der Wert lag vor ca. 200 Jahren be 280 ppm (parts per million) und ist auf den heutigen Wert von ca. 360 ppm gestiegen. Wie man bei 360 Teilen pro einer Million Teilen auf 0,3% kommt, ist mir allerdings rechnerisch nicht ganz klar, müssten das nicht die von mir genannten 0,003% sein??...

Noch was von Unis zum Thema:
http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~odsleis/klima/stella.html
http://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/pressemitteilungen-2002/msg00134.html


----------



## hans albers (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Dieser Anstieg beginnt Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts und beschleunigt sich seit den 50er Jahren drastisch (parallel dazu übrigens auch die Jahresmitteltemperatur).
> 
> Und das ist halt der Punkt der für einen Klimaeinfluß des CO2 spricht. Es gibt keine zeitliche Verschiebung zwischen Erwärmung und CO2-Anstieg, wie es bisher der Fall war, sonder beides läuft in einem engen Zeitfenster paralell.



.. mein reden
(siehe voher. postings)

scheint bei einigen noch nicht angekommmen zu sein |supergri

gr.
hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

von 0,0028% auf 0,0036% - ist wie die Guthabenzinsen bei der Bank: 
Zu vernachlässigen...

Da ist der Wasser(dampf) in der Atmosphäre mit ca. 4% schon eher merkbar/wirksam - und mit Kreditzinsen vergleichbar...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Interessantes Zitat daraus:


> Erst kommt der Wasserdampf, dann das CO2
> 
> Prof. Veizer ist der Ansicht, dass der CO2-Gehalt in der
> Atmosphäre erst als Folge der Erwärmung steigt. So setzt
> ...


----------



## hans albers (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

tja genau ..
und woher kommt die  seit diesem jahrhundert
plötzlich unglaublich rasant ansteigende temperatur :
sonnenlicht wird nicht mehr genug reflektiert
durch verschmutze atmosphäre=
höhere temperatur= zusätzlicher Co2 gehalt =
einleitung vom menschen= extrem klima..
(ums einfach auszudrücken, bin kein prof)

 oder?


greetz
hans


----------



## J-son (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Den globalen Wasserkreislauf beeinflussen wir sogar enorm...genauso kommt diese Todeszone zustande.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Lengjäger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man bei 360 Teilen pro einer Million Teilen auf 0,3% kommt, ist mir allerdings rechnerisch nicht ganz klar, müssten das nicht die von mir genannten 0,003% sein??...



JaJa |bla:, hab´s schon geändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

@ lengjäger:
Danke )
und dann siehts doch schon ganz anders aus mit der Wirkung, bei 0,0036%, oder (und ca. 4%!! Wasserdampf)??

Nochmal:
Ich bezweifle nicht einen möglichen menschengemachten Anteil an einer Klimaerwärmung - NUR:
Das CO2 isses mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit NICHT!

UND:
Der Anteil des Menschen an einer Klimaveränderung ist mit großer Sicherheit auch nicht übermäßig groß!



> und woher kommt die seit diesem jahrhundert
> plötzlich unglaublich rasant ansteigende temperatur :


Auch hier nochmal:
Langfristige Vergleiche angucken, diese Erhöhung ist weder so rasant noch so außergewöhnlich wie es manche Klimaforscher gerne hätten (man braucht ja Staatsknete zum "forschen"...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nochn bisschen Material dazu:
http://www.schulphysik.de/klima3.html
http://www.oekologismus.de/index.ph...sonne-als-ursache-fur-globale-klimaerwarmung/
http://www.denquer.de/wirmachengruen/fazit-klimawandel-oder-klimaluege.html


----------



## Dart (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Nach ausgiebigem Lesen der div.Postings und der eingestellten Links, habe ich doch deutlich etwas dazu gelernt und muss m.M. zur Co 2 Emission wohl nochmal gründlich aufarbeiten.
Daher Thx für den Input#6 
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Lengjäger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ lengjäger:
> Danke )
> und dann siehts doch schon ganz anders aus mit der Wirkung, bei 0,0036%, oder (und ca. 4%!! Wasserdampf)??



Da haben die Prozentzahlen eigentlich keinen Einfluß.
Es kommt auf die stoffspezifische Wirksamkeit am Treibhauseffekt an. 
Wasserdampf (4%)trägt tatsächlich zu 60% am natürlichen Treibhauseffekt bei.
CO2 (0,0038%) trägt zu 20% bei.
Methan (weniger als 0,00002% !!!) sogar auch 20%.
Ich hab die Werte bei Wikipedia geklaut, Stichwort: Treibhausgas, da gibt es auch die entsprechenden Quellen.

Du siehst nicht die Menge machts. 

Gerade Methan zeigt ähnliche Steigerungsraten wie CO2 in den letzten Jahrzehnten, ist aber wohl seit einigen Jahren stabil.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal:
> Langfristige Vergleiche angucken, diese Erhöhung ist weder so rasant noch so außergewöhnlich wie es manche Klimaforscher gerne hätten (man braucht ja Staatsknete zum "forschen"...)



Naja was sind langfristige Vergleiche.
Ich finde 20Mio. Jahren schon ganz ordentlich, was bringt es mir ins Karbon zu schauen oder noch weiter zurück, die Erde hat sich ja nu auch in den letzten 500Mio Jahren verändert, und es ist schwer bis unmöglich Klimadaten aus der Zeit auf heutige Verhältnisse anzupassen (Vulkanische Aktivität, Abstand zur Sonne, Verteilung der Landmassen, etc)


----------



## J-son (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Lengjäger schrieb:


> Gerade Methan zeigt ähnliche Steigerungsraten wie CO2 in den letzten Jahrzehnten, ist aber wohl seit einigen Jahren stabil.



Auch das wird sich aber in den nächsten Jahren - bei steigender Temperatur - drastisch ändern, da das in den Kontinentalhängen eingelagerte Methanhydrat nur bei den derzeit herrschenden klimatischen Bedingungen stabil ist, und das daraus entstehende Methangas ein fast 25fach effektiveres Treibhausgas ist als CO2...und sich beim Abbau in selbiges verwandelt.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Ich hab die Werte bei Wikipedia geklaut,


Naja, nix gegen Wikipedia - ber ne seriöse Quelle is was anderes.
Ich werd mich mal drum kümmen, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



J-son schrieb:


> Auch das wird sich aber in den nächsten Jahren - bei steigender Temperatur - drastisch ändern, da das in den Kontinentalhängen eingelagerte Methanhydrat nur bei den derzeit herrschenden klimatischen Bedingungen stabil ist, und das daraus entstehende Methangas ein fast 25fach effektiveres Treibhausgas ist als CO2...und sich beim Abbau in selbiges verwandelt.
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y



Das wäre sowieso unser Ende. Wenn sich das auflöst sind wir alle tot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Leswenswert, interessante Grafiken und Quellenangaben dabei.
http://www.zum.de/Faecher/Materialien/beck/13/bs13-77.htm

Zitat daraus:


> Dabei spielt Wasser in den 3 Aggregatzuständen die entscheidende Rolle. (Regen, Schnee, Hagel, Wolken)
> Die sogenannten Treibhausgase CO2, Ozon, Methan und FCKW geben ihre absorbierte Energie in Erdnähe durch Kollison mit N2 und O2 ab, erst in Höhen >10000 Km strahlen sie Wärme ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Naja was sind langfristige Vergleiche.


Grafik von Dipl.- Phys. P. Krahmer, Würzburg, August 1998, von 1850 bis 2000, darunter eine von 1980 bis 2000, interessante Schlussfolgerungen:
http://www.schulphysik.de/klima3.html


----------



## Lengjäger (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, nix gegen Wikipedia - ber ne seriöse Quelle is was anderes.
> Ich werd mich mal drum kümmenb wenn ich Zeit hab.





Nun, ich denke ich habe genug Erfahrungen im lesen und verfassen von Artikeln, um nicht unhaltbare Quellen aufzulisten.

Die Werte auf die sich Wikipedia bezieht stehen u.a. in folgenden Artikel: 

 Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, Climate Change 1995: The Science of Climate Change (Cambridge, UK: Cambridge University Press, 1996).

 Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, Climate Change 2001: The Scientific Basis (Cambridge, UK: Cambridge University Press, 2001)

oder aber auch im Kyotoprotokoll.


----------



## Big Fins (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Lengjäger, Du drehst Dich im Kreis. Mit Deinen Werten der Cambridge Uni beweißt Du doch nix. Es gibt ebenso Thesen die das alles widerlegen.
Dazu sind die Daten von 2001 oder früher und da muss man sich nix vormachen, dass ist in der Wissenschaft, gerade Klima, von vorgestern.
Dazu kommt, dass früher viele Faktoren der Klimaentwicklung gar nicht berücksichtigt wurden, wie zB Sonnenflecken, Süßwasseranteile usw.
Das Kyotoprotokol ist auch ausschließlich von Klimafanatisten verfaßt. 
Ich heiße aber Umweltverschmutzung in welcher Form auch immer natürlich nicht für gut. 
Gut wenn das mal eines Tages vorbei ist, wir werden das wohl kaum noch erleben dürfen.
Viel mehr reg ich mich über China auf und seine neue "liberale" Politik auf in Verbindung mit den Olympischen Spielen, dass ist momentan mein rotes Tuch. 
Allgemeine Zustände und Freiheit wie im Mittelalter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Das ist ja da nette mit den Quellen (inkl. meiner natürlich!!):
Die Wissenschaft ist sich so schön einig ))

Das weniger nette:
Dass damit Politik gemacht wird..

Ich persönlich glaube zwar (auch an Hand der von mir genannten Quellen) dass der Mensch nicht in dem Maße wie von den Panikmachern und Steuereintreibern geschürt  für den Klimawandel vernatwortlich ist.

Das ist jedoch meine persönliche Interpretation dieser ganzen Quellen.

Dass da jemand zu ganz anderen Schlüssen kommen kann, ist nachvollziehbar.

Mich störts nur, wenn ein Teil der Quellen als im Besitz der Wahrheit dargestellt wird, der andere Teil (vornehmlich derjenige, der sich kritisch damit auseinandersetzt, das der Klimawandel (hauptsächlich) vom Menschen verursacht sei) wird am liebsten verschwiegen.

Eine solche Vorgehensweise lässt mich zugegeben immer schnell an den anderen Quellen zweifeln.

Zumal es ja immer auch drauf ankommt, wie man Datenmaterial interpretiert und beileibe nicht nur auf das Datenmaterial an sich.

Oder anders gesagt:
Die Wissenschaft war sich lange sehr einig darüber, dass die Erde ne Scheibe sei.

Und es wurden da einige Wissenschaftler verbrannt, die sich trauten dieser These zu widersprechen.

Wissenschaft findet nicht auf einer Wolke 7 statt sondern ist von Interessen geprägt.

Wie immer bei Menschen vornehmlich finanziellen.

Und wenn die Wissenschaft mitkriegt, dass man rund um die Klimaforschung Geld ziehen kann, haben wir auch schnell ein "Klimaproblem"....

Ich hinterfrage das dann ganz gerne mal.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hinterfrage das dann ganz gerne mal.......


 
Ohne hinterfragen würden wir wahrscheinlich heute noch denken, die Erde sei eine Scheibe.


Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

So isses )


----------



## raubangler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Oder anders gesagt:
> Die Wissenschaft war sich lange sehr einig darüber, dass die Erde ne Scheibe sei.
> ....



Das waren Theologen und nicht Wissenschaftler.


----------



## LAC (9. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Diese gelehrten hatten irgendwie recht, denn wir müssen ganz schön vorsichtig sein, sonst fallen wir runter.


----------



## J-son (10. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema  Sonne und Erderwärmung, grad' gefunden.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



> Ich bin überzeugt, dass die eine oder die andere Vorhersage der vielen Theorien eintreffen wird", sagt Schmutz, und Fröhlich sekundiert: "Ganz genau. Wir wissen eben nur noch nicht, welche der hundert Theorien es am Ende ist."


Dieser Schlusssatz trifft es in meinen Augen am besten ))


----------



## hans albers (10. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

moin


ich würde es gut finden ,
klimawandel her oder nicht,
wenn der co2 ausstoss und anderer mist trotzdem reduziert wird
schaden kanns nicht...:q
und wenn durch klimawandel diskussionen
der ein oder andere industrie staat
( U.. zb) seine umwelt-und energiepolitik 
nach jahren ungezügelten
rohstoffabbaus und zerstörung überdenkt ,
halte ich das auch nicht für das schlechteste....

greetz
hans


----------



## Gummischuh (10. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

Dieser Schlusssatz trifft es in meinen Augen am besten ))
-----------------------------------------------------------
Genau, ...und weil wir nix wissen, müssen unsere Vermutungen reichen. Sonst streiten wir nach der Kadastropfe immer noch, wernu schuld is' oder doch.

Wenn mir jemand sagte, dass ich zu 50% (Klimaveränderung durch Menschen oder nicht) heute 'nen Autounfall haben werde, der zu 25% durch Bremsversagen (nicht durch CO2) und zu 25% (durch CO2) durch meinen kaputten Reifen hervorgerufen wird, dann mach' ich doch nich' nur die Bremse fit und scheiss' auf'n Reifen.......?

Auf die annern fuffzich Prozent hab' ich eh keinen Einfluss. Brauch' die somit auch nicht zu berücksichtigen.

Wie auch immer, ist CO2 ein guter Indikator für unser Ausbeuten, sprich, wie wir uns hier auf der Erde benehmen, auf der wir bekanntlich ja nur zu Gast sind.

|wavey:


----------



## Dart (10. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> auf der wir bekanntlich ja nur zu Gast sind.
> 
> |wavey:


Sorry für Off Topic...aber warum sind wir hier nur Gäste?
Bist du nur kurz zum Besuch auf dem blauen Ball?|supergri
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gummischuh (10. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*

.....Naja, ........sicher bin ich mir nicht,........nur zu 50%  |supergri

Ich weiss ja noch nich', oppes ein ewiges Leben nu gibt oder nich'|kopfkrat


----------



## Pirat (10. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Dart schrieb:


> Sorry für Off Topic...aber warum sind wir hier nur Gäste?
> Bist du nur kurz zum Besuch auf dem blauen Ball?|supergri
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


 |good:


----------



## hotte50 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Todeszone vor der Küste Oregons*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja noch nich', oppes ein ewiges Leben nu gibt oder nich'|kopfkrat



gibt es nich.....

dafür darf aber jeder 2 x Leben...

...das dumme is nur......keiner weiß, ob er das erste oder schon das zweite mal dran is....:q:q:q


----------

